# Post pics of the Kids in the Outdoors!



## blood on the ground

I couldn't think of a better way to raise children than to have them experience all of what the outdoors has to offer, no matter what we do or what time of year we are outside!


----------



## Etoncathunter

Good pics man, can't wait till I can take my son hunting. He's almost 3 now and I had a blast taking him fishing this year.


----------



## blood on the ground

Etoncathunter said:


> Good pics man, can't wait till I can take my son hunting. He's almost 3 now and I had a blast taking him fishing this year.



thanks, we have a blast. i started taking mine at 3yrs old we would hunt 2 hrs at a time. just take plenty of snacks and he will be good to go. 
i can remember when my daughter would get in a sleeping bag with a flash light and a coloring book while my son was hunting.


----------



## curtcook

Thats good stuff!! have a 2yr old son and six month old girl and I cant wait..... My son and I sat on the deck last night and saw two doe and he was so happy....


----------



## D Lodge

Great Thread…
Taking the boys hunting has made my passion for hunting even better.  Kids love the experience and the memories will last a life time. Taking one at a time works best for us.  We take turns with weekends to keep it fair but it also provides for one on one time that we both benefit from. (Remember to take pictures)
Take your Kids hunting!


----------



## BDD

...


----------



## blood on the ground

Nice pics y'all thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Some "kids" are older than others...


----------



## allys dad

my daughter has been going hunting with me since she was 2 now she is 9 and still loves to go sit in the stand I have boxes of pics somewhere around here also from 10 yrs of helping with a Youth Hunt in Banks County and 10 yrs of kids fishing Rodeo. I love to see the kids get out and learn to Hunt and fish


----------



## ALPHAMAX

that's what hunting is all about. those are great pics! my daughter is 6, took her hunting @ age 5 she was not to quite,but we had a great time sitting in the woods, took her fishing this year bought a jon boat she had a blast.


----------



## pstrahin

Growing up, my dad would tell me all of the time how much fun it was having me out with him.  No matter whether it was hunting, fishing, cutting wood or whatever.  I didn't fully understand what he meant until I had sons.

And this guy is one of my best friends, my son Garrett!


----------



## mattech

Here is my son on his first dove hunt. He will be going on his first deer hunt next weekend.


----------



## Thunder

*Good post!*

Danny at young, older and a little older.....


----------



## allys dad




----------



## blood on the ground

Wow!! Nice pics and great to see all of you passing it on.


----------



## dwhee87




----------



## blood on the ground

Jeff Phillips said:


> Some "kids" are older than others...



Thanks for sharing jeff, bet you have a ton of stories to tell


----------



## blood on the ground

mattech said:


> Here is my son on his first dove hunt. He will be going on his first deer hunt next weekend.



Good luck to y'all! I hope he gets a biggan


----------



## DEERFU

My kids have been in the woods with me since before they could walk. They both started college this year so those days are now in the past. I taught 'em how fun swimming in the creek was, how to fish, how to hunt, how to shoot and just enjoy the outdoors


----------



## GAGE

I have posted some of these, one time or another...


----------



## chpeterson

This is an excellent thread. I really enjoy looking at all the kids. I am smack in the middle of the "its all about the kids phase" with hunting right now. As I am sure, I enjoy seeing them enjoy the outdoors  as many of you do. Its all about them. Here are a few of my crew (son, nephew and cousin) from this past season. It includes one of the food plot tractors they really like driving. LOL


----------



## shoot2grill




----------



## shoot2grill




----------



## blood on the ground

I love it.. I bet im not the only one here that has heard the words.. daddy do you remember when..?


----------



## rip18

Cool pix, y'all!  Gotta love a family that gets the kids outside!

Here are a couple of my Little Critter fishing & dove hunting earlier this year...


----------



## quinn

One of my favorite shots of my eldest!


----------



## Etoncathunter

I finally got the pics uploaded from phone to computer. This is his 1st fish and 1st fish from a boat. My lil buddy will be 3 in January.


----------



## Gunner308

Here's a few from last year. I dont have any fishing pics so I added one from our 2nd favorite outdoor summer sport.


----------



## pnome

allys dad said:


>



Nice fish!


----------



## blood on the ground

i will try to post some more this morning. we were reading through all the post last night and my son made a good point.... dad all the pictures you have of us are either hunting or fishing...lol


----------



## Jeff Phillips

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks for sharing jeff, bet you have a ton of stories to tell



And every one of those stories is a TREASURE!

This is the first year my oldest (28) has not been in my club. She delivered a grandson in May and didn't figure she would be able to leave him enough to justify the dues. I miss them terribly every time I go to camp.

The cycle starts again. This time as Papaw instead of Daddy


----------



## blood on the ground

this was the big fat doe little blood took last year.


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## NOYDB

Keep up the pics and for raising the future right.

But I have to point something out.

Look at the big smiles on all the kids faces.

Then look at the pics you see of a lot of adults that look like someone is standing on their foot. Guys, when you're being videoed *SMILE*.


----------



## jeg

three of mine over the past couple years; oldest with his first bull red, his first deer, and my youngest showing the fish how to eat a minnow after a very slow start one day.  Now if my youngest would take to hunting the way my oldest did...


----------



## blood on the ground

all are great pics. happy times for sure.


----------



## Keebs

keep'em coming!!  GREAT Thread, blood!!


----------



## lonesome dove

*my kind of thread!*

not all my kids, but we LOVE taking kids hunting and fishing!


----------



## blood on the ground

lonesome dove said:


> not all my kids, but we LOVE taking kids hunting and fishing!



you win sir!!! that was great


----------



## applejuice

Great thread! 
Dont have any youngins myself, but I cant wait to steal my brothers for the weekends in the future! 
Memories of fishing, hunting are always the most memorable IMO!


----------



## lonesome dove

blood on the ground said:


> you win sir!!! that was great



I think I have about 100 more that I didn't post 
The last 2 pictures are of my son. Same property. He is now 23!!


----------



## J Ferguson

Some of my oldest daughter thru the years and a story she wrote....... I Love being in the outdoors with my family....


----------



## K80

Great thread and great pics!  I hope to have a few of my own to post up in a few years.


----------



## DDD

I can't find the picture of my daughter holding the 130# doe by the ears we shot 2 seasons back, but I did find this picture of her while we were fishing on Lanier.

Notice she is wet.  She had just jumped in the water when a school busted to the top, she jumped back in the boat, made an unbelievable cast and got this spot on the line.  She's a natural.

Great pics from you fine folks!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

"First I want to tell you about a place called Deer Camp".

Gotta love it


----------



## ranger1977

Jeff Phillips said:


> "First I want to tell you about a place called Deer Camp".
> 
> Gotta love it



"As a matter of fact, I shot a deer last weekend."



Great thread. Ya'll keep it up.


----------



## redtail




----------



## blood on the ground

Jeff Phillips said:


> And every one of those stories is a TREASURE!
> 
> This is the first year my oldest (28) has not been in my club. She delivered a grandson in May and didn't figure she would be able to leave him enough to justify the dues. I miss them terribly every time I go to camp.
> 
> The cycle starts again. This time as Papaw instead of Daddy



bitter sweet Jeff. this time you will be even better. i look forward to being a pawpaw


----------



## blood on the ground

my daughter got this one opening day last season.


----------



## bigun31768

here my son hunter his first muzzle loader deer and a small buck and the 8pt was the second deer he ever killed...the picture with the lumber is us building a bridge... then hunter with a few fish..then my niece sara on her first hunt, then with her first deer.. then my stepson blake with some specks and his second deer..


----------



## bigun31768

This thread shows  what hunting is all about to me.... KIDS HAVING FUN AND THE FUTURE OF HUNTING..


----------



## Tall Tines Hunter

*gotta love it....*

Carson & Caitlin on their first squirrel hunt, he wouldn't let her hold the squirrel. Told her it was to heavy!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

bigun31768 said:


> This thread shows  what hunting is all about to me.... KIDS HAVING FUN AND THE FUTURE OF HUNTING..



You are absolutely right.


----------



## K80Shooter

As so many has already said, great thread. 

  While I don't have any pics I do have a lifetime of memories after raising three son's.
  We've pretty much done it all from sports, hunting, fishing, camping, shooting, golf and more. This has been some of the best times of my life. The really good part is that we're still making memories today whenever we get the chance.

  Any time you get a chance to take them (your's or someone elses) with you do it.


----------



## DawgMedic

And fella's... as much as we as adults absolutely LOVE every minute we spend with those children in the outdoors... they are enjoying it now... and will in fact remember those trips, catches, kills, goose chases, etc... in their older years.... Trust me... Children don't want all the fancy toys... they want some TIME and ATTENTION... give them all you can possibly afford... BOTH of you will appreciate it!


----------



## pstrahin

DawgMedic said:


> And fella's... as much as we as adults absolutely LOVE every minute we spend with those children in the outdoors... they are enjoying it now... and will in fact remember those trips, catches, kills, goose chases, etc... in their older years.... Trust me... Children don't want all the fancy toys... they want some TIME and ATTENTION... give them all you can possibly afford... BOTH of you will appreciate it!




Amen!


----------



## mattech

This has turned into an amazing thread.


----------



## thomas gose

some of my little girl


----------



## doublebrowtine

Here's a couple


----------



## abolt2506

*Kendall's First deer*

My little girl Kendall killed her first deer at 8 yrs old. It was one of the happiest days of my life!   If you look close you can see him piled up on the edge of the field.


----------



## blood on the ground

This is awesome!  Y'all keep them coming.


----------



## Agent 732

absolutely great pics, I can't wait to have a child so I can experience the outdoors like my father did with me. My father is my best friend and still my hunting partner.


----------



## mmwiley1040

My wife and kids have hunted together since the day they were born. Literally. Thought you enjoy these pics. My daughter took her first doe with her bow last weekend at age 11. Check out my post under Hunting and Archery. Title "11 year old daughter first bow success". It was the best ever.


----------



## hiawassee1

*past year*

Day after Xmas last year, 26 and windy.  didn't last very long.


----------



## blood on the ground

hiawassee1 said:


> Day after Xmas last year, 26 and windy.  didn't last very long.



that is a nice pic for sure, thanks.


----------



## ranger1977

Here's three. The day after Christmas sledding and some fishing pics.


----------



## blazer21

Future Turkey slayer!!
First Bullseye!


----------



## blood on the ground

first pic is little blood assassinating tree rats off the back deck. 2nd is us turkey hunting in heard co.


----------



## grouper throat

My daughter Allie 3 years ago. She loves being outdoors and especially playing with my hounds. Some of her first words were "big buck" and she'd spread her arms out wide lol. It seems so long ago








1 year later 






Last year


----------



## Mangler

Here's my son Cody sitting in the stand this year with the crossbow. I think it did him (and I) good. It was so hot this year that we didn't get to go fishing like normally do, so he was getting 'cabin fever'. We didn't see anything, but we still had a grand time!


----------



## HunterEllis

future hunter


----------



## 35 Whelen

*Kids Outdoors!*

Not hunting, but here are some pictures of my granddaughter fishing with her daddy and papa for the first time.  North Georgia trout stream and her first fish!


----------



## Core Lokt

Here are a few of my girls.

























































First deer at 9






first deer at 11






second deer at 10






second deer at 12






third deer at 13






third deer at 11


----------



## Browning Slayer

I've dragged my boy everywhere with me since he was born.. He was only 4 months old the 1st time he hit the game ranch. He was born in June of 2008 and by the spring of 2009 I had already strapped him to my chest and hitting the mountains. The wife and I carried him into about 15 waterfall hikes that spring and summer.. It's gone down hill and I have a hard time leaving the house wihout him now!! I went to the range on Sunday and had to break his heart when I told him he couldn't come. Sorry, son, I was sighting in my magnum rifles and it was a little too much! These children are why we are here and we will live on WAY after we are dead through them! Great pics folks!!
















































Helping Dad salt down a Gator hide from Lake Seminole..








Sorry, but this is one of the best ones I have.. We were in the middle of Potty training, sitting at the dinner table when he said he had to go potty.. He disappeared, a couple of minutes went by and it was still TOO quiet.. I went to investigate and this is what I found when I poked my head around the corner.. It's not GON but he's already learning to throw mommy's magazines on the floor and pick up the Florida Sportsman!  Priceless!!


----------



## bfriendly

My Avatar is one of those moments.............we were watching a Deer at Pine Log

This one is At Cohutta a few years back






First Fishing Photo






Best Gift I ever got.........this was one of about 5 cards he made me last faathers day


----------



## blood on the ground

Core Lokt said:


> Here are a few of my girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First deer at 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first deer at 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second deer at 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second deer at 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third deer at 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third deer at 11



amazing post sir, you can see your children growing up throughout the photos. man great post!!


----------



## Russdaddy

My shadow!


----------



## sgtstinky

thats what its all about!!


----------



## georgiaboy027

My little girl


----------



## jigman29




----------



## jigman29




----------



## blood on the ground

jigman, great post and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Soybean

*My little girl*

mine is still tiny, but it is never to early to get her in some camo.  cant wait til she is old enough to get her in the woods.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster

Put this stand up with my two last weekend.


----------



## medic1

A few of my son Caleb.


----------



## medic1

A few more.


----------



## medic1

5 more.


----------



## blood on the ground

Nice pictures thanks for sharing.  Oh and congratulations to you and your son


----------



## Gunner308

Here's a few from this past weekend at J.L Lester wma.
These 2 pics were taken within 20 apart. He went from cool calm and relaxed to    after shooting his first deer. Moments like these are what its all about fellas!


----------



## eidson

*Good Times*

This is a few pics of my 11 and 8 year old daughters from last season.  This season is sure to bring lots more pictures of our now 14, 12, and 9 year old daughters and our 7 year old son.  All of us are excited about this upcoming season...especially BEAR day!  There is nothing like taking your child or children on a hunting trip.  Feeling like there is not enough days in the hunting season for the demands of little hunters wanting to get out in the woods in my house this year but lovin' every second of it!!!


----------



## eidson

*More Good Times*

More of my youngins enjoyin' the outdoors.


----------



## blood on the ground

eidson said:


> More of my youngins enjoyin' the outdoors.



ahh the joys of hunting with your kids... tons of sleeping pics. thanks for sharing sir and good job.


----------



## blood on the ground

i hope to have more pics this weekend


----------



## 2wheelfoster

Just came across this thread. Great pics! Had to post my kids. This was after the hunt 2 weeks ago. It was my daughter's first time hunting. It was great to be there with my dad and my kids!


----------



## BoShank

*Here is my boy...*


----------



## eidson

*I to hoping to get some pics this weekend.*



blood on the ground said:


> ahh the joys of hunting with your kids... tons of sleeping pics. thanks for sharing sir and good job.


Yw, my love for hunting has grown much more then I ever thought it could. We camp just about every weekend and I enjoy havin them there with me. Really has taken my hunting to the next level for the love of the sport. I should have some good bear pics come Nov. 12 gonna let them do the shootin.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10

Great thread Blood On the ground! A lot of good pics and stories.


----------



## blood on the ground

Trent Gunnell said:


> Great thread Blood On the ground! A lot of good pics and stories.



trent get that boy of yours to the woods and whack and stack then post the pics on here!! nothing better than passing it on!


----------



## 2-shot

*muzzleloader opener*

The boys took these early Saturday morning


----------



## blood on the ground

2-shot said:


> The boys took these early Saturday morning



they did good


----------



## HawgWild23

My son and my baby girl love to hunt and fish with me. I have taken my son with me since he was 3 and my baby girl since she was 4. He killed his frist thing when he was 5 it was a hog with a knife he killed his 2nd hog with a knife when he was 7. My little girl likes to go and watch not shoot has she would but it. 


















and I killed my biggest deer with my son in the stand with me
http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=2587&pictureid=15672

We went Saturday to try and get his first deer. Seen 1 but she was to far. When we got back in truck he told me He was going to stay home Sunday so I could go hunt by my self.  I told him if he did not go I would not go because he was my hunted partner he just smiled and did not say a word. When he got home he told his mom me and dad are hunting partners and were going in the am.


----------



## HawgWild23




----------



## John

*some pictures of my gang*

in the outdoors


----------



## blood on the ground

John said:


> in the outdoors



i love the tractor pic..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paymaster

Possibly the best thread on this whole board! Thanks all for sharing here.

David Paul and his first look at a live game fish.


----------



## mmwiley1040

*Hunting camp has evolved*

Check out the new addition to our hunting camp. Wow how times have changed. When I started hunting here we had to bring tents. Now with a growing family hunt camp is more like a resort. Good times in the outdoors. Great thread!


----------



## lum4life

Here are a few of my lil fella.  He loves to be in the woods.


----------



## blood on the ground

lum4life said:


> Here are a few of my lil fella.  He loves to be in the woods.



WOW!!!thats an all around cowboy you got... thanks for sharing


----------



## jtomczak

This is one of my favorite threads of all time.  Nice job folks!


----------



## djackson67

Yep, one of the best i've seen.
Here's my 2 Boys. Love that time with them.


----------



## blood on the ground

djackson67 said:


> Yep, one of the best i've seen.
> Here's my 2 Boys. Love that time with them.



Great pics.. he looks thrilled to have blood on his face


----------



## jtomczak

So my 6 year old nephew wanted to try deer meat.  We had them over last night and served up some great deer burgers.  Once he had polished off his burger, he says "So when are we going to eat some deer?"  We all had a good laugh and explained that those burgers were deer burgers.  lol


----------



## hoghunter007

*my eight year old with his first this season*

he got his first doe last year and said he wanted a big buck this year. when we got to him he said it was his trophy of a lifetime and was shaking so hard he couldnt hold him up to look at him. best deer hunting day of my life. my 5 year old will be hunting now until he gets one. will put his pic up in a couple of days with his deer


----------



## Etoncathunter

great deer, that will stay with him for life.


----------



## Buckhead

From a couple of years ago.


----------



## blood on the ground

Buckhead said:


> From a couple of years ago.



cool pics for sure


----------



## HawgWild23

Well my son put his first deer on the ground.


----------



## houndstooth1978

My 4 yo first trip. Brother shot the deer from another stand. We didnt see one ourselves, but had a blast anyway! We'll get'em next time!


----------



## blood on the ground

houndstooth1978 said:


> My 4 yo first trip. Brother shot the deer from another stand. We didnt see one ourselves, but had a blast anyway! We'll get'em next time!



how about that..Ipad +4yr old= high tech hunting..LOL very cool


----------



## barry mooney

his first buck  from this year,and a couple more from over the years


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

A few pics of my son. His 1st deer and others.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

A couple more.


----------



## blood on the ground

opening day doe my son shot.


----------



## erniesp

*My 4 year old*

This was opening day of muzzleloader. He grunted this deer in. His eyes were as big as a grapefruit when he saw this deer headed our way. I shot the deer but he said it was his. I took him down to where I shot it and he tracked it about 30 yards. I told him we had to go get the golf cart to get the deer out and he didn't want to leave it. He said "Nobody's going to get my deer are they." He is hooked. I was one proud dad that he hung in there with me and he is ready to go again.


----------



## blood on the ground

erniesp said:


> This was opening day of muzzleloader. He grunted this deer in. His eyes were as big as a grapefruit when he saw this deer headed our way. I shot the deer but he said it was his. I took him down to where I shot it and he tracked it about 30 yards. I told him we had to go get the golf cart to get the deer out and he didn't want to leave it. He said "Nobody's going to get my deer are they." He is hooked. I was one proud dad that he hung in there with me and he is ready to go again.



That's awesome..nothing I would rather do


----------



## floundergigger

My 15 month old was at the farm with me during black powder.  I was lucky enough to kill a nice 10 and he had a great time climbing all over it.  Was the best hunting day of my life so far.


----------



## Jranger

My son Tristen scored a great first buck the past weekend in Meriwether. He was pumped up and I was very proud of how he handled it from start to finish.


----------



## blood on the ground

floundergigger said:


> My 15 month old was at the farm with me during black powder.  I was lucky enough to kill a nice 10 and he had a great time climbing all over it.  Was the best hunting day of my life so far.



so far is right sir.. when that little one starts shooting you will be hooked all over again right now he looks like he might be wanting dads sweet tea


----------



## coondog96

a few of my nephews and i out at the club just on a camping adventure last year just behind deer season,it sure is fun spending time with the kids....they make me laugh.


----------



## coondog96

coondog96 said:


> a few of my nephews and i out at the club just on a camping adventure last year just behind deer season,it sure is fun spending time with the kids....they make me laugh.



some more same trip...


----------



## blood on the ground

coondog96 said:


> some more same trip...



time well spent sir, they will not ever forget it 
the pic of the boys playing in the fire with the small sticks makes me laugh.. i could copy and past my kids faces on theirs and know one would ever know the difference!! i think all boys play in the fire


----------



## Redman54

I have hundreds of photos of my boys hunting and fishing with me. I wouldn't trade a second of it for anything.


----------



## Redman54

One more


----------



## Redman54

A few more.


----------



## blood on the ground

Outstanding pics redman! 
Payton were you hunting with your brother when he took his first deer?


----------



## Payton Everett

My little brothers doe he killed 10/26/11


----------



## Payton Everett

I was not my dad was with him. The one he killed yesterday makes number 3 for him


----------



## whitedog

My boys love to do anything outdoors. Here are a few of them with some of the deer they have taken. I have been demoted to scout and guide now and don't shoot many bucks these days.

My youngest with his 1st deer at age 5






He and his brother ages 10 and 14






youngest last yr at 11






this years buck, 12 yrs old






Oldest at 11






The oldest at 15


----------



## Dog Hunter

Couple pictures of my two.  They love the outdoors.


----------



## blood on the ground

whitedog said:


> My boys love to do anything outdoors. Here are a few of them with some of the deer they have taken. I have been demoted to scout and guide now and don't shoot many bucks these days.
> 
> My youngest with his 1st deer at age 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He and his brother ages 10 and 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngest last yr at 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this years buck, 12 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldest at 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest at 15



good grief.. yall are the true Bone Collectors.. what county do you hunt in?? Pike co. Illinois..LOL


----------



## nickE10mm

I simply love this thread.... I've got a 1yr old daughter.  You can bet you're arse I'll be posting some pics of my own someday.


----------



## blood on the ground

nickE10mm said:


> I simply love this thread.... I've got a 1yr old daughter.  You can bet you're arse I'll be posting some pics of my own someday.



its pics in the outdoors brother snap a few and post them up... no minimum age on this thread. if one thing is true about me is i LOVE being a dad.. and i thank God that i have been able to pass on the passion for the outdoors to my children, they are hunting,fishing,camping, atv riding fanatics....oh and baseball


----------



## nickE10mm

blood on the ground said:


> its pics in the outdoors brother snap a few and post them up... no minimum age on this thread. if one thing is true about me is i LOVE being a dad.. and i thank God that i have been able to pass on the passion for the outdoors to my children, they are hunting,fishing,camping, atv riding fanatics....oh and baseball



Go Cards!!


----------



## widowmaker1

This is my tater head, 2 days ago she went on her first deer hunt with me and a nice 8 pointer came out 30 yards from the blind,but we were hoping for a doe or big daddy. most of my favorite memories are of deer camp and hunting and fishin-I hope hers are too


----------



## badcreek

My 9 year olds first two deer. Greene county 10 /2011


----------



## blood on the ground

badcreek said:


> My 9 year olds first two deer. Greene county 10 /2011


he is on cloud 9.. for years you will hear.. dad, do you remember wen i killed my first 2 deer?? i dont even take my gun anymore im just a youth guide..


----------



## wallslee

After several years of hunting my son Tristan (10yo) took his first deer on 10/23/2011. A momentous occasion to say the least.


----------



## hansonw

These are my little brothers. They do it all from fishing hunting and trapping. they both killed their first deer on the same day when they were only 3 years old. Not many kids can say they done that and fish with a baitcaster and not a zebco. They have their own coon dog, squirrel dog, and deer tracking dog, they trained their self. they are getting older now but hadnt slow down a bit.


----------



## turtlesnipe

I love having my little girl with me in the woods or on the water. I am looking forward to my son joining us in a few years when he gets a little older.


----------



## blood on the ground

wallslee said:


> After several years of hunting my son Tristan (10yo) took his first deer on 10/23/2011. A momentous occasion to say the least.



WAY TA GO TRISTAN!!!! looks like a very good shot also


----------



## blood on the ground

hansonw said:


> These are my little brothers. They do it all from fishing hunting and trapping. they both killed their first deer on the same day when they were only 3 years old. Not many kids can say they done that and fish with a baitcaster and not a zebco. They have their own coon dog, squirrel dog, and deer tracking dog, they trained their self. they are getting older now but hadnt slow down a bit.
> View attachment 629765
> 
> View attachment 629766
> 
> View attachment 629767
> 
> View attachment 629768
> 
> View attachment 629769
> 
> View attachment 629770


anyone would be happy to have a little brother that could do that....you got 2 of them!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## Bransdad

My 9 year old son with his first deer kill opening day 2011.


----------



## Smiley

From last wkends youth hunt.


----------



## blood on the ground

Smiley said:


> From last wkends youth hunt.



dang yall filled the freezer that weekend!!


----------



## MilDot

Thanks for a great thread Blood. Here's my contribution.


----------



## blood on the ground

MilDot said:


> Thanks for a great thread Blood. Here's my contribution.



no problem sir, his smile is awesome!!! one happy young man!


----------



## duckndog

My baby girl!






The lights of my life!





His first Wahoo





Planting a food plot





His first deer





His first turkey





Two of my favorites:
He carried it all the way out





His first dove hunt as a spectator.  That's his grandpa in the background.


----------



## doublelungdriller

*10-29-11*

My two daughters


----------



## Payton Everett

My little killed another one yesterday evening 11/1/11 at 6:45 PM. He made a 80 yard shot and this 6 pointed was DRT It was also the first time my dad let him hunt by his self.


----------



## hoghunter007

*my 5 year old gets his first deer*

i posted my 8 year old with his first buck 2 weeks ago and said that my 5 year old was next. well we had a couple of tough weeks trying to get a doe in close enough for a shot. this afternoon a 5 point chased a doe right by us and i couldnt get her to stop but i waved my arms and shouted 8 or 10 times and the buck finally stopped. little man put him down at 50 yards like a pro.


----------



## blood on the ground

hoghunter007 said:


> i posted my 8 year old with his first buck 2 weeks ago and said that my 5 year old was next. well we had a couple of tough weeks trying to get a doe in close enough for a shot. this afternoon a 5 point chased a doe right by us and i couldnt get her to stop but i waved my arms and shouted 8 or 10 times and the buck finally stopped. little man put him down at 50 yards like a pro.



WOW!!! thats an early start... big ol head on that deer to !!

way to go young man


----------



## blood on the ground

duckndog said:


> My baby girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lights of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His first Wahoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planting a food plot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His first deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His first turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my favorites:
> He carried it all the way out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His first dove hunt as a spectator.  That's his grandpa in the background.



they are all good sir but the turkey pics are in a class of their own thanks for your post


----------



## cwc

My little girl got her first deer this past weekend!  She is still on cloud 9.  I'm right there with her too.  I have killed quite a few deer in my life but my favorite moments are when my 3 kids got there first ones.


----------



## Matt.M

Go little red!  I have two at home.


----------



## GREG66

These are my two kids bow hunting. The one with the  buck is my son opening weekend of gun season. He got him a nice one!


----------



## blood on the ground

cwc said:


> My little girl got her first deer this past weekend!  She is still on cloud 9.  I'm right there with her too.  I have killed quite a few deer in my life but my favorite moments are when my 3 kids got there first ones.



Most grown men would be happy to bring that big boy home sir! she did a fine job.. way to go


----------



## blood on the ground

GREG66 said:


> These are my two kids bow hunting. The one with the  buck is my son opening weekend of gun season. He got him a nice one!



a nice one? thats a dang good buck.. AWESOME JOB BRO!!


----------



## hoghunter007

i just wanted to say that i believe that this is the best post i have seen in the last year or so. i used to be in the woods every morning and every afternoon and thought i would never slow down. everything has changed the last two years, i started my 2 boys and have all but quit hunting by myself. it is hard to explain if you dont have kids but there is nothing like holding your child in the stand right after he has pulled the trigger. i would give anything to still get as excited as they do. my little one shot his yesterday jumped up and hugged me and said that he loved me and i was the best dad in the world. cant wait to get home so we can change clothes get some candy and drinks and get in a stand this afternoon.
take your kids hunting i promise you you will not regret it...

congrats to all the kids and there parents you will have the moments for the rest of your lives


----------



## blood on the ground

I agree H, just seeing all the happy faces on all the kids on this thread just makes my day! aint nothing like taking a kid hunting or fishing.


----------



## blood on the ground

just pushing this one back to the top!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*My 2 sons and a friends daughter with some 2011 deer*

Our kids are having a blast and much success this year.  Lots of hunting to be done and hopefully a couple more nice ones will show up.  These deer are Elbert\Oglethorpe county deer.


----------



## dobenator

*My Daughter*

Well my kid is not really a kid any more but here are a couple of pictures of her any way. She has been hunting with me since she was 6 but now she really doesnt need me any more!! She and her boyfriend hunt together now but I think I  taught her the right way to hunt and also respect for the animals we all love! The deer was taken last Saturday! I am a proud papa!!


----------



## blood on the ground

dobenator said:


> Well my kid is not really a kid any more but here are a couple of pictures of her any way. She has been hunting with me since she was 6 but now she really doesnt need me any more!! She and her boyfriend hunt together now but I think I  taught her the right way to hunt and also respect for the animals we all love! The deer was taken last Saturday! I am a proud papa!!



very nice deer...sure wish i could get one like that


----------



## Jhunter_00

*Proud Poppa*

After taking my sons out in buddy stands and ground blinds over the years, its a great delight to take them bowhunting now on their own with me. Its what its all about!


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt

There is nothing like time spent in the woods and water with my 2 boys.  My 10yr old is already a very accomplished hunter and my 6yr old is tagging along with us regularly now.  Btw, all of those greenheads aren't ours.


----------



## blood on the ground

Luv2Bowhnt said:


> There is nothing like time spent in the woods and water with my 2 boys.  My 10yr old is already a very accomplished hunter and my 6yr old is tagging along with us regularly now.  Btw, all of those greenheads aren't ours.



amen sir...some AWESOME PICS... good job passing it on.
i made a slide show of mine and put tracy birds mossey oak song to it.. it sums it up fast.. time in the woods is what its all about!
thanks for posting!


----------



## blood on the ground

Jhunter_00 said:


> After taking my sons out in buddy stands and ground blinds over the years, its a great delight to take them bowhunting now on their own with me. Its what its all about!



i understand what your saying.. my son is just starting to hunt on his own and it is nice in some ways and in others..kinda sad.. one thing is for sure..he is a killin machine..
thanks for posting


----------



## Timberman

My daughters first buck when she was 10.


----------



## DoeMaster

*Re: Kids Outdoors Hunting*

Rowdy Kyle loves being outdoors (hunting & fishing).


----------



## blood on the ground

Very nice pictures folks, thanks for sharing.


----------



## shades1963

*My 14 yr olds first deer ever (a excellent start)*

check out this hoss


----------



## blood on the ground

shades1963 said:


> check out this hoss



MAN WHAT A WAY TO START!!!!!


----------



## cch0830

Not a great idea to put a bunch of pictures of kids out there for all the pervs and peddies to look at....just saying


----------



## biggieb

cch0830 said:


> Not a great idea to put a bunch of pictures of kids out there for all the pervs and peddies to look at....just saying



Wow, really? 

This IS the best thread on the forum and shows what hunting is suppose to be about.  Why don't you crawl back under the rock you came from.


----------



## blood on the ground

biggieb said:


> Wow, really?
> 
> This IS the best thread on the forum and shows what hunting is suppose to be about.  Why don't you crawl back under the rock you came from.



i agree with you man.. one of the best threads on the forum.


----------



## 300 Mag

I’ve been taking my daughter for 3 years now, we finally got her on one Saturday morning.  Way to go girl.


----------



## 300 Mag

Helps to attach the pictures


----------



## blood on the ground

300 Mag said:


> I’ve been taking my daughter for 3 years now, we finally got her on one Saturday morning.  Way to go girl.



How about some pictures


----------



## blood on the ground

300 Mag said:


> Helps to attach the pictures



I see now! That's a awesome deer ...way to go little lady!


----------



## OceanNutt

Hopefully my little hunting partner in a few more years!!!


----------



## jfuqua

*Hunter living up to his name!!!!*

My 8 y/o son Hunter and his first deer. 85 Lb. doe killed sunday morning in putnam with a remington 6 mm. Hey even helped field dress it. Rock on buddy hope you get one next week!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackbuster

My 9 yr old grandson's first buck (4 pt.)and first doe all in 2 minutes.Buck at 50 yrds and doe at 100 yrds at 7:15 on 11-13-2011.He thinks he is a big time hunter now.Best hunt ever for me.


----------



## PinkTC

I can't wait till my little man is able to take his 1st deer.  He loves being outdoors.


----------



## blood on the ground

Rackbuster said:


> My 9 yr old grandson's first buck (4 pt.)and first doe all in 2 minutes.Buck at 50 yrds and doe at 100 yrds at 7:15 on 11-13-2011.He thinks he is a big time hunter now.Best hunt ever for me.



good job teaching that grandson the outdoor life and what its all about. nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## tlr323

1 st and 2nd deer.


----------



## eidson

*Added 2 new pic's. 11yr old daughter takes her first bear.8yr old takes first deer*



eidson said:


> This is a few pics of my 11 and 8 year old daughters from last season.  This season is sure to bring lots more pictures of our now 14, 12, and 9 year old daughters and our 7 year old son.  All of us are excited about this upcoming season...especially BEAR day!  There is nothing like taking your child or children on a hunting trip.  Feeling like there is not enough days in the hunting season for the demands of little hunters wanting to get out in the woods in my house this year but lovin' every second of it!!!


Daughters feeding us good lol. Sry the pic's are on page 2.


----------



## mark-7mag

I can't look at these kinda pictures enough! This is what its all about.


----------



## shades1963

*My 14 yr olds first deer ever (a excellent start)*

this is his first deer ever,  what a hoss of a deer for his first deer.   22inch spread  138class is what they scored it at
the taxidermist has it now.


----------



## dsmk

*Mason's first deer*

He got him on 11/6/11
7 point with two broke tines about 140 lbs


----------



## blood on the ground

dsmk said:


> He got him on 11/6/11
> 7 point with two broke tines about 140 lbs



way to go Mason!!


----------



## blood on the ground

lil blood turkey hunting


----------



## blood on the ground

Anymore


----------



## quackhead87

Shawn looks so young in those pics!


----------



## string music

8 year old daughters first deer.


----------



## dhuss99




----------



## blood on the ground

Very good pictures,thanks


----------



## marknga

My 8 year old nephew on his first deer hunt with his Dad ..
Can't beat that smile! ( He did see a doe but he was unable to get a shot)

*** You have to have the right equipment in order to do it right... he has the right hat!)***


----------



## dwingard

nothing compares to kids growing up right !


----------



## blood on the ground

dwingard said:


> nothing compares to kids growing up right !



yes sir!! my thoughts exactly.


----------



## dobenator

*Me and One of my grand sons*

He has been trying for 2 years to get his first deer. Had some buck fever issues last year but this year he was steady as a rock. Made the shot on this doe at 150 yds. You would have thought she was a booner!! Great experience for him and even more so for me!!


----------



## 4x4

My nephew Conner with his first ever kill, shot it with a youth .243


----------



## blood on the ground

4x4offroad99 said:


> My nephew Conner with his first ever kill, shot it with a youth .243



that sir is the good stuff


----------



## grunt0331

My buddy and best hunting partner


----------



## grunt0331

One more....representing Team Frolic


----------



## blood on the ground

grunt0331 said:


> One more....representing Team Frolic



awesome!


----------



## ga_mason

*Daddy's Trophy*

This is My pride and Joy......She Just turned 2 yrs old. This is her first trip in the woods. She decided right before I went out the door that she wanted to go hunting. She loved it and didnt want to leave the woods. Best time I have ever had in the woods..... Got to loves those kids...


----------



## blood on the ground

ga_mason said:


> This is My pride and Joy......She Just turned 2 yrs old. This is her first trip in the woods. She decided right before I went out the door that she wanted to go hunting. She loved it and didnt want to leave the woods. Best time I have ever had in the woods..... Got to loves those kids...



that is awesome sir, if you dig deep enough in this thread you will see my daughter and her first deer...thanks for posting.


----------



## eidson

Hands down. BEST thread on GON ever. Great job to you all. Blood just awesome, I get the chills every time I look at these pic's.


----------



## ga_mason

blood on the ground said:


> that is awesome sir, if you dig deep enough in this thread you will see my daughter and her first deer...thanks for posting.



You have some great photos also. I do love this thread. I check it all the time. Thanks


----------



## stripermack

My kids on the Saturday after thanksgiving 2011. 23 lbs Lanier


----------



## blood on the ground

eidson said:


> Hands down. BEST thread on GON ever. Great job to you all. Blood just awesome, I get the chills every time I look at these pic's.



thank you sir, i thought i loved hunting .... then i started taking my children... now, i think i shake more than they do..lol


----------



## papaz

*Kids in the Outdoors*

I spend most of my time sitting in a stand now with one of my kids and I love it.  It has been the thrill of my life to be able to be outdoors in the woods or on the water with my boys!!  I still get all tore up every time a deer walks out and one of those little guys are in the stand with me.  My oldest killed a doe a couple of days ago and my middle son killed a nice 6pt so far this year.  Still got to get the little man on one but its coming!  The last pic is of them last christmas posing with their new Tabor's that I had Mr. Raleigh Tabor build for them.  They get them bloody every time one of us pull the trigger or catch some fish.


----------



## blood on the ground

papaz said:


> I spend most of my time sitting in a stand now with one of my kids and I love it.  It has been the thrill of my life to be able to be outdoors in the woods or on the water with my boys!!  I still get all tore up every time a deer walks out and one of those little guys are in the stand with me.  My oldest killed a doe a couple of days ago and my middle son killed a nice 6pt so far this year.  Still got to get the little man on one but its coming!  The last pic is of them last christmas posing with their new Tabor's that I had Mr. Raleigh Tabor build for them.  They get them bloody every time one of us pull the trigger or catch some fish.



im with ya man.. thanks for posting


----------



## drumbum77

One of the best threads on the forum!  It is so awesome to see all these youngsters making great memories.  I made one this weekend with a great Woody's member! Way to go Nathan!   Also, posted my 11 year old's first deer and my little sweeties first fish.  Can't wait to get her in the woods!


----------



## blood on the ground

drumbum77 said:


> One of the best threads on the forum!  It is so awesome to see all these youngsters making great memories.  I made one this weekend with a great Woody's member! Way to go Nathan!   Also, posted my 11 year old's first deer and my little sweeties first fish.  Can't wait to get her in the woods!



good times sir, thanks for posting!


----------



## MarkM

Great memories
8 year olds first deer this year






5 year old buddies
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...GLdk3ZuAe3nwM/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

love a drop shot with the kids
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...GLdk3ZuAe3nwM/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a...GLdk3ZuAe3nwM/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## MarkM

oops, didn't do something correct.  links do work


----------



## badcreek

A few more of my boys in the outdoors!!


----------



## blood on the ground

badcreek said:


> A few more of my boys in the outdoors!!



great pics sir, thank you for posting.


----------



## GATREE

Eastons first deer dropped her in her tracks at 130 yards with 308


----------



## blood on the ground

Fantastic, way to go easton


----------



## blood on the ground

back to the top


----------



## js2320

this is the best thread i have seen on here.....i dont have any children but just looking at the pics brings back a flood of memories of my brother and myself hunting and fishing with dad over the years


----------



## WELLS8230

and the church says AMEN!


----------



## blood on the ground

i agree, i have some more i need to post up when i get a chance. thanks for the kind words.


----------



## jtomczak

*Tyler scores again...*

Last year I guided my neighbor's grandson on his first ever deer hunt...



Two weeks ago, I took him on his second ever deer hunt and he scored again (2nd pic)...


----------



## jtomczak

And my godson on some of our first hunts.

Still trying to put him on his first deer.


----------



## blood on the ground

good times brother, good times!!


----------



## Sugar Plum

GREAT pics, Y'all!! 

Here are a few of my girls. Once the youngest (a boy!!) gains a few more months, he'll be outside too


----------



## blood on the ground

bringin her up right...i love it!


----------



## nickE10mm

She's not quite old enough for hunting / fishing but she definitely goes out to the woods with us.


----------



## blood on the ground

js2320 said:


> this is the best thread i have seen on here.....i dont have any children but just looking at the pics brings back a flood of memories of my brother and myself hunting and fishing with dad over the years





WELLS8230 said:


> and the church says AMEN!





nickE10mm said:


> She's not quite old enough for hunting / fishing but she definitely goes out to the woods with us.


they grow up fast ... hold on to every moment.. as a side note, she is old enough for fishing..trust me.. you doing good!


----------



## HuntFishCook

*Patients got the best of him..*

My 21 y.o. on his 21st birthday...


----------



## Sugar Plum

Here are a couple more pics:


----------



## blood on the ground

Awesome


----------



## blood on the ground

anymore??


----------



## blood on the ground

anyone got anymore pics


----------



## jonjon528

Got a few good ones with my oldest son, Cole, from last year. Some fishing, dove hunting, and deer hunting pictures.  Next season I hope to be posting some pictures of him standing over a dead deer.


----------



## blood on the ground

jonjon528 said:


> Got a few good ones with my oldest son, Cole, from last year. Some fishing, dove hunting, and deer hunting pictures.  Next season I hope to be posting some pictures of him standing over a dead deer.



you have Cole on the right track sir... good job!


----------



## JB0704

Here are a few, My son with a big red grouper from last summer, my daughter's first fish ever from last year, and my boy with a few hogs he shot this January.


----------



## blood on the ground

JB0704 said:


> Here are a few, My son with a big red grouper from last summer, my daughter's first fish ever from last year, and my boy with a few hogs he shot this January.



great pics bro.. very good looking family also!!


----------



## blood on the ground

anyone got anything they would like to add to this before i close it?


----------



## blood on the ground

*Post pics of the kids in the outdoors #2*

This is my daughter and our new friend Riley.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

You're daughter is beautiful.
Her new friend aint too bad either.


----------



## Crickett




----------



## blood on the ground

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're daughter is beautiful.
> Her new friend aint too bad either.



thank you... she has me hook line and sinker


----------



## FERAL ONE

love pics of the younguns !!! this is the not so young anymore GAR KID.  i still love him though


----------



## grunt0331

Here are my 2 of my 3 kids.  They all love to catch fish and my son started hunting with em last year.  I get begged to take them on 4 wheeler rides all the time.  

We went to our honey hole fishing spot Sunday night, a little golf course pond at my in laws in SC.  Spent $2.35 on crickets and they had more fun doing that than they have anyhting else they did all summer.  Hunter caught a whopper bream, but it was dark and my pictire didn't turn out.  Even got my wife baiting her own hook and taking her own fish off.


----------



## grunt0331

My oldest daughter and my wife (who will kill me if she knows I posted this picture She hates it).


----------



## blood on the ground

grunt0331 said:


> My oldest daughter and my wife (who will kill me if she knows I posted this picture She hates it).



Way to go Dad!!! and thanks for posting.


----------



## Jeff C.

blood on the ground said:


> This is my daughter and our new friend Riley.



She looks quite comfortable on that horse.....cute kid!!


----------



## blood on the ground

another day on the river....


----------



## blood on the ground

one more pic of my little hunters.


----------



## SarahFair

Mine basically live outside


----------



## Hornet22

SarahFair said:


> Mine basically live outside



Daaaaang girl, you could at least put some straw down for'em to sleep on ifn you gonna cage them up.


----------



## Luke0927

Here are my 3. Back earlier in the year when they were 4 and 2, now 5 and 3.











He was needing a hair cut!






And here is the youngest last 2 watermelons in the garden.


----------



## seeker

He got tired.................


----------



## blood on the ground

Luke0927 said:


> Here are my 3. Back earlier in the year when they were 4 and 2, now 5 and 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was needing a hair cut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the youngest last 2 watermelons in the garden.


All your pics are great but that last one is priceless!  I just wish i hadn't shown it to my daughter this morning because her laughing is about to spoil our opening morning hunt...lol


----------



## GA1dad

A couple of pics from our spring camping trip

Diva rolling out of the tent,,,,


----------



## Designasaurus

*My kids in the outdoors*

I have 3 kids - a son & daughter who both like to hunt & the other daughter just loves the outdoors & likes to fish. She went on lots of bowhunting trips with me just to hang out & "eat hunting food".  Most of these pics are from when they were older.

They all are the best buddies I have ever hunted with.


----------



## blood on the ground

Designasaurus said:


> I have 3 kids - a son & daughter who both like to hunt & the other daughter just loves the outdoors & likes to fish. She went on lots of bowhunting trips with me just to hang out & "eat hunting food".  Most of these pics are from when they were older.
> 
> They all are the best buddies I have ever hunted with.



awesome pics thanks for posting


----------



## joeythehunter

Here are some awesome Kids and memorable times


----------



## flyfisher76544

My son Jake shooting his longbow





Helping a friend clear some land.





Shooting his flinter.





His target at 50 yards!





Jakes first duck.





Scouting for hogs.


----------



## DDD

Me and my state gymnast!  

That girl loves to hunt!


----------



## jigman29

Here is one of my son and nephew with me after a pretty long coon hunt.They were a little wore out from walking these mountains for several hours lol.




My oldest and a couple of his friends from school after a bush hooking trip.




Here is a little fun in the snow pulling them behind the four wheeler


----------



## blood on the ground

flyfisher76544 said:


> My son Jake shooting his longbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helping a friend clear some land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting his flinter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His target at 50 yards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakes first duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scouting for hogs.





DDD said:


> Me and my state gymnast!
> 
> That girl loves to hunt!





jigman29 said:


> Here is one of my son and nephew with me after a pretty long coon hunt.They were a little wore out from walking these mountains for several hours lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest and a couple of his friends from school after a bush hooking trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little fun in the snow pulling them behind the four wheeler



great pics ya'll thanks for posting!!!

DDD keep the guns close that young lady you got there is beautiful!!


----------



## blood on the ground

ttt


----------



## Highintheshoulder

My son and a few outdoor pictures.


----------



## blood on the ground

Highintheshoulder said:


> My son and a few outdoor pictures.



you got a really cool kid.. good luck this year.


----------



## GAGE

My 9 y/o with a fat rat that was eating our chicken eggs. 






Pulling jugs on Russell






A couple of last season's trapping pics.


----------



## ghadarits

*Here is my daughter who is now a senior in High School*

I feel very fortunate that my daughter enjoys spending time with me in the outdoors and yes she did catch the gator.


----------



## blood on the ground

GAGE said:


> My 9 y/o with a fat rat that was eating our chicken eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling jugs on Russell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of last season's trapping pics.


awesome pics!


Kid Dynomite said:


> This is my six year old with an arrowhead we found a couple of Friday afternoons ago.  She is going to be a real outdoorswoman.  She already knows more about animals and reptiles than I do.
> 
> The second pic is her on my cousin's dock at St. Simons.


you better get a gun...lol


ghadarits said:


> I feel very fortunate that my daughter enjoys spending time with me in the outdoors and yes she did catch the gator.



you are a blessed man sir... good lookin family!


----------



## Dog Hunter

Here are mine


----------



## blood on the ground

Dog Hunter said:


> Here are mine



the sleeping pic is awesome! thank you for posting!


----------



## Bitteroot

The lil roots....


----------



## Tadder

*Smith 's in NEGA.*

Hunting and fishing anit easy in our neck of the woods. We just do the best we can with what little time we're blessed with and enjoy that time like it's our last chance, nomatter how the outcome on the harvest is we are ENJOYING WHAT GOD BLESSED US WITH AND WHERE VERY THANKFUL. Here's a few pic's. Thanks Blood on the ground for the pm, THANKS MAN.SAM'S 1ST BOW DEEER IN WK 4 2011 TRUCKBUCK, He won the seeds class but, was unable to attend . ASA CLASSIC WAS HELD IN Alabama same wkend, He finished 3rd in SOYYB IN the nation.Mckenzie shoots ASA also and was 8th SOYEAGLES. I'm a VERY BLESSED MAN.


----------



## Hankus

My adopted nephew an his ol man. Ironically I caught em both from their good side


----------



## Tadder

*Few more pic's of the Smith's*

turkeys


----------



## OrlandoBrent

Number 3 daughter riding at Cedar Island NC



Number 3 daughter at Anna Ruby Falls



Number 1 & 2 daughters at Telluride. OK, they're not really kids anymore, but they'll always be my "kids". They still ask for money, so that counts as kids right? Sorry I can't find any skiing pictures. I'll have to do some scanning.



And just for fun, my grandma and great aunt as teenagers on the farm circa 1924.


----------



## blood on the ground

nice pics Brent thanks for posting


----------



## 35 Whelen

*Granddaughters first fish!*

My granddaughters first fish, a rainbow trout from North Georgia trout stream!


----------



## blood on the ground

35 Whelen said:


> My granddaughters first fish, a rainbow trout from North Georgia trout stream!



nice pics sir! thanks for posting


----------



## glad to be alive

First Deer with Bow


----------



## blood on the ground

glad to be alive said:


> First Deer with BowView attachment 690850



he did really good!!!


----------



## krazywayne

Well y'all I have been deprived of fishing since the Columbus TX so I decided to take a guy I work with at the tattoo shop and his son Cole fishing yesterday. Cole is 5 and is the coolest kid in town. He was told a week or so ago that I wanted to take him fishing and his daddy said he was excited all week about it. I met them at the QT at 6 am and he immediately came up to me and said he was a catfishing expert because he had caught a catfish in a pond before. I said well in that case he should teach me to fish. LOL. We got to the lake and Mike, Cole, My GF Nikki, her best friend Elsa, and myself were dead set on catching cole some good Oconee cats. We caught bait and he was ecstatic about the 3-4 lb largemouth I netted and was mad that I had to throw it back until I explained the law and that if we caught that fish like that the "Fishing Police" considered that cheating and would fine us. He then said " well lets do it right!" So we hit a few holes and the fishing was on like donkey kong. We fished for a few hours and boated quite a few good fish! I don't know who had more fun, Cole or me!


----------



## Core Lokt

First deer at 11






second deer






third deer 






fourth deer






First deer at 9






second deer






Third deer


----------



## blood on the ground

krazywayne said:


> Well y'all I have been deprived of fishing since the Columbus TX so I decided to take a guy I work with at the tattoo shop and his son Cole fishing yesterday. Cole is 5 and is the coolest kid in town. He was told a week or so ago that I wanted to take him fishing and his daddy said he was excited all week about it. I met them at the QT at 6 am and he immediately came up to me and said he was a catfishing expert because he had caught a catfish in a pond before. I said well in that case he should teach me to fish. LOL. We got to the lake and Mike, Cole, My GF Nikki, her best friend Elsa, and myself were dead set on catching cole some good Oconee cats. We caught bait and he was ecstatic about the 3-4 lb largemouth I netted and was mad that I had to throw it back until I explained the law and that if we caught that fish like that the "Fishing Police" considered that cheating and would fine us. He then said " well lets do it right!" So we hit a few holes and the fishing was on like donkey kong. We fished for a few hours and boated quite a few good fish! I don't know who had more fun, Cole or me!


and it looks like mr cole had a great time!!!


Core Lokt said:


> First deer at 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fourth deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First deer at 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third deer



great post sir! the Lord has blessed you with a great looking family!


----------



## GroundMan

*Son*

Here is my addition to this thread!


----------



## bigreddwon

Some of my lil one.. Sydney.


----------



## Core Lokt

blood on the ground said:


> great post sir! the Lord has blessed you with a great looking family!



Thanks and yes He has :worthy


----------



## blood on the ground

Outstanding pictures of some very happy kids!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

Here is Lil Stalker...

Pics in order, his first fish ever from this past spring, another fish from 2 weeks ago, him playing in a jonboat full of rainwater back during the summer, raking grass clippings from back during the summer, and turning my compost bin from back during the summer. He will be 3 in January, and I plan on taking him to hunt when he is 4. Probably start with squirrels, the same way I did with my dad.

Lil man loves to be outside. He loves to go fishing, even if most trips are just for a few minutes, that seed is planted. He loves to plunder around in the woods with me too. He likes to mimic me, and I like to just follow him around as he goes around learning. I used to sit with him as a baby outside in an A-frame swing, with a bird feeder and birdbath about 15 yards away, and would point out the birds and talk to him about them.

I'm proud of my boy!!!! I look forward to many days spent in the outdoors with him.


----------



## Keebs

Stawker, I can't help but *feel* the heart strings pull when you talk about your little man, he's a cutie for sure!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

Keebs said:


> Stawker, I can't help but *feel* the heart strings pull when you talk about your little man, he's a cutie for sure!



Lil man is my heart, for sure! He is not with me every day, so I am really proud of the fact that he loves to be in the outdoors! He and I are going to have a lot of fun together!


----------



## biggdogg

me and my little man. avatar is his first deer two years ago.


----------



## zedex

This is my varmit. A fun loving, comical kid.


----------



## zedex

Her motorbike. This little girl loves her motorbike. She evens tells it "night, night, motorbike" before she goes in for the night.


----------



## blood on the ground

good pics y'all thanks for posting.


----------



## GrlsHnt2

Here's my first born...sure would love the chance to rock him to sleep one more time. They grow up way too fast.


----------



## blood on the ground

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Here's my first born...sure would love the chance to rock him to sleep one more time. They grow up way too fast.



yes they do! good lookin young man you got!


----------



## blood on the ground

my son broke in his new 308 this wknd


----------



## Keebs

blood on the ground said:


> _*my son*_ broke in his new 308 this wknd


 sis says otherwise!


----------



## blood on the ground

a couple of slick heads from this past weekend


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

My son's most recent from early youth.  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## blood on the ground

Hit-n-Miss said:


> My son's most recent from early youth.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



nice to see the youngans shootin


----------



## flintdiver

*My boy with a few critters..*

First Buck, this season, on the opening Youth day.


----------



## ChiefOsceola

flintdiver said:


> First Buck, this season, on the opening Youth day.



That's a fine first buck!  Congratulations to him & all the other outdoor kids here.


----------



## blood on the ground

flintdiver said:


> First Buck, this season, on the opening Youth day.



 that young man did a fine job!!!! congrats on a very nice deer!!!


----------



## biggdogg

Took my little Itsy Bits (Madison) hunting today for the first time. She's 5. She sat in the stand for three hours and never once asked to leave. She even protested when it was time to leave! We saw one deer but it was so quick we couldn't tell if it was a buck or doe. She got to listen to a pack of coyotes singing and she tried her best to get the resident doves to eat Doritos, but they weren't havin none of it. And she had a blast with the 17 dozen or so lady bugs that were in the stand with us. 

I'm tellin ya, if you've never taken a kid hunting, you are totally missing out!


----------



## blood on the ground

biggdogg said:


> Took my little Itsy Bits (Madison) hunting today for the first time. She's 5. She sat in the stand for three hours and never once asked to leave. She even protested when it was time to leave! We saw one deer but it was so quick we couldn't tell if it was a buck or doe. She got to listen to a pack of coyotes singing and she tried her best to get the resident doves to eat Doritos, but they weren't havin none of it. And she had a blast with the 17 dozen or so lady bugs that were in the stand with us.
> 
> I'm tellin ya, if you've never taken a kid hunting, you are totally missing out!



amen to that brother!!! good job passing the sport along!!!


----------



## Hoggrydr1

You are all very lucky to have kids that love the outdoors and love to hunt. 20 yrs in the Air Force and constantly on the move kept me away from my kids more than I was able to spend time in the woodswith them,at least I got my son to love fishing. Thanks for the pics to you all.


----------



## Paymaster

Great Pics Y'all. Thanks for sharing them! Here are a few of mine.


----------



## blood on the ground

Hoggrydr1 said:


> You are all very lucky to have kids that love the outdoors and love to hunt. 20 yrs in the Air Force and constantly on the move kept me away from my kids more than I was able to spend time in the woodswith them,at least I got my son to love fishing. Thanks for the pics to you all.


take some pics and post them up... thanks for you kind words.


Paymaster said:


> Great Pics Y'all. Thanks for sharing them! Here are a few of mine.



awesome pics paymaster but i really expected your kids to be lighting a grill or rubbing down some ribbs....lol


----------



## Paymaster

blood on the ground said:


> awesome pics paymaster but i really expected your kids to be lighting a grill or rubbing down some ribbs....lol



Well if they turn out to be as sorry a hunter as me, I will train them to cook BBQ!


----------



## Nugefan

Awesome to see pix of kids in the outdoors , most have killed bigger deer than me but thats A OK ...  God made a great place for them to hang out ...







Paymaster said:


> Well if they turn out to be as sorry a hunter as me, I will train them to cook BBQ!



      

Brother if you hunt 1/3 as good as you cook you are a killin' machine ....


----------



## Paymaster

Nugefan said:


> Brother if you hunt 1/3 as good as you cook you are a killin' machine ....



I am a poor hunter, but I can hold my own with a smoker I recon.


----------



## stratos201

I'm very blessed! The wife and both daughters spend most every weekend at the hunting property with me!


----------



## blood on the ground

stratos201 said:


> I'm very blessed! The wife and both daughters spend most every weekend at the hunting property with me!



Killer pics man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lukesmama

*Halloween Buck*

My 13 yr. old, Luke, and his Halloween Buck.  15 pts. with 3 main beams on one side.


----------



## GA Hunter

*Son's first buck and a a doe from last week!*

Posted this in the Deer Hunting Thread but thought they would fit here as well.  

My 10 year old and I have hunted hard this year for him a buck. We have seen probably 15 different bucks, some too small and some too far. Well, Sunday morning it happened. He dropped it in it's tracks at 76 yards. He did everything by himself except for stopping the deer, which I did. I just can't put into words how exciting it was to watch him put everything together as we have talked about. We lost a deer last year with his .243 and recovered a doe that he shot perfectly behind the shoulder. There was no pass through and she only traveled 50 yards, but it was touch to find her in an overgrown clearcut. A friend just told me that he has his boys shoot them high in the shoulder and they usually drop. Check out his shot placement. The deer dropped and only flickered his tail twice! I could go on and on but I know you guys have other things to do.


----------



## Stomper

My oldest Daughter and My Father.







My youngest she didn't know she just lost her fish. LOL If ya look hard you can see it diving back to the water.


----------



## kmckinnie

This is my grandson Chad , he is 11 y/o' He loves hunting.











Hes tagged out this year.......


----------



## Wapiti317

Not old enough to pull the trigger but still love the outdoors!


----------



## Wapiti317

One more.


----------



## Buck Roar

First deer at 11


Second deer at 12


----------



## turtlebug

I LOVE this thread. Keep em coming y'all.


----------



## zedex

My daughter is truly an outdoor girl. She loves all things motored, hunting and fishing. However, the little boy she adores {and who adores her} is the opposite.

Funny how kids develop personalities so early. The boy's mother says he won't do anything outside unless my daughter is around.


----------



## blood on the ground

I love the pics! thanks for posting!


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt


----------



## Bryan

*Papas boys first hunting season*

Posted these on the bragging board but figured they would fit here to


----------



## blood on the ground

this is one of my boys with his 6 point he whacked the other day! another 243 smack down and his 2nd deer!


----------



## rebel bruiser

Grandsons First Deer !!!


----------



## blood on the ground

rebel bruiser said:


> Grandsons First Deer !!!



Awesome!


----------



## LadyGunner

Lots of fun pics & memories for sure!
the 1st pic is my little guy (from many yrs ago) having fun at a hunt.  Then still my little guy - just a bit bigger throwing some lead.  one of my favs is my profile pic.

Wish I can find them now  -- but I have a bunch of funny pics of him kissing fish.


----------



## bfriendly

Allatoona, seems like just a moment ago......My Nicholas 







Cohutta.........






Pinelog............First Bridge






Here he is this past summer......Unreal







They sure do grow up fast


----------



## blood on the ground

really great pics everyone thanks for posting!


----------



## Crickett

*My kiddos*

My 11 year old daughter & my 6 year old son (he's only 3 in that last pic)!


----------



## jkdodge

*My kids enjoying the outdoors*

Kids having fun in Tenn this summer


----------



## jkdodge

*Sons first hunt*

This was a great day for me. My sons first hunt.


----------



## Farm

Here are my three...  The boys are 9 and yes they're twins and yes they're as different as their looks, and our daughter who will be 12 in March..  Please excuse all the Hoosiers gear I went to IU...


----------



## Farm

Here's a couple more...  I have tons from this year but won't overload the thread...  We spend every waking moment in the outdoors..


----------



## Sugar Plum

Ok, y'all asked for it...

Pics are of my 11 year old, Hayley.

The second pic is Hayley gettin' a lesson in shootin' clays from our very own rhbama3!


----------



## flyrod444

Here is a picture of a stringer of trout my son caught last summer on a canoe trip down the river we live on. 
Jack


----------



## P C I

Grandpa I love catching gills
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/643989_4851024319331_359953749_n.jpg


----------



## blood on the ground

love the pics y'all thanks for posting!


----------



## Sugar Plum

blood on the ground said:


> love the pics y'all thanks for posting!


----------



## blood on the ground

more of my youngans out for a little walk


----------



## mikemac

My sons best buck so far. Shot him on Nov 17th and got him back just in time for Christmas.


----------



## blood on the ground

mikemac said:


> My sons best buck so far. Shot him on Nov 17th and got him back just in time for Christmas.



thats a nice deer! congrats to that young man


----------



## Hittin Bombs

*My daughter*

playing in the snow


----------



## blood on the ground

Hittin Bombs said:


> playing in the snow



fine lookin pup


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt


----------



## blood on the ground

camping


----------



## Hornet22

blood on the ground said:


> camping



Good ta see ya'll spare no xpense to feed them babies quality grub on campin trips there blood


----------



## Da Possum

Hornet22 said:


> Good ta see ya'll spare no xpense to feed them babies quality grub on campin trips there blood


----------



## blood on the ground

Hornet22 said:


> Good ta see ya'll spare no xpense to feed them babies quality grub on campin trips there blood



what? ... thems power packs of survival food!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Great pics everyone
I have three and there spread out a bit in ages.I'll start with the youngest,shes six


----------



## fish hawk

This is my boy,he's 19 and the middle child. I also included a pic of him and my oldest daughter together,she's 25 and I didnt want to leave her out.Shes married now and we will have our first grandbaby here in about 9 monthsI have a lot of outdoor pics of my oldest also but they were taken before digital cameras were out,i need to scan hers to the computer soon.


----------



## blood on the ground

fish hawk said:


> This is my boy,he's 19 and the middle child. I also included a pic of him and my oldest daughter together,she's 25 and I didnt want to leave her out.Shes married now and we will have our first grandbaby here in about 9 monthsI have a lot of outdoor pics of my oldest also but they were taken before digital cameras were out,i need to scan hers to the computer soon.



Great looking family sir, thanks for posting!


----------



## blood on the ground

ttt


----------



## DSGB

On (my) Papa's tractor






Playing in the leaves at Pine Mountain





Doing what boys do





Walking the dogs





Squirrel hunting


----------



## Chuck C

My daughter Emma Coyote hunting







My son Ian with one of his deer this past year


----------



## blood on the ground

DSGB said:


> On (my) Papa's tractor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing in the leaves at Pine Mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing what boys do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking the dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrel hunting


you got one good looking family sir!


Chuck C said:


> My daughter Emma Coyote hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son Ian with one of his deer this past year



Emma is ready to do this!!! grood lookin young man with some nice deer also, thanks for posting


----------



## blood on the ground

Bump!


----------



## Buckshot88

*My 3 year olds first fishing trip.*

She had fun watching her bobber dance across the top of the water. The fish was just a added bonus.


----------



## blood on the ground

Buckshot88 said:


> She had fun watching her bobber dance across the top of the water. The fish was just a added bonus.
> View attachment 740994
> 
> View attachment 740995



That is just awesome!


----------



## blood on the ground

put in our fall plots yesterday.


----------



## oldfella1962

bigredone - I must say your taste in outdoor furniture is very unusual. Anyway, enjoy kids when they are young, once they get to their teens it gets very challenging. I love that crappie pic - panfish and kids are a good match!


----------



## T.P.

I got a dirty look when we had to go.


----------



## blood on the ground

T.P. said:


> I got a dirty look when we had to go.



Love it!


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt


----------



## RossVegas

This is my son in a popup blind last year in Virginia during bow season.  There is a 6pointer on the far side off the field. He's holding up an acorn trying to bait the deer in. We're headed up again Friday.


----------



## blood on the ground

RossVegas said:


> This is my son in a popup blind last year in Virginia during bow season.  There is a 6pointer on the far side off the field. He's holding up an acorn trying to bait the deer in. We're headed up again Friday.



LOL.... That made me laugh!


----------



## blood on the ground

well the boy grounded a nice back yard buck this morning! it sure is nice to pass it on!


----------



## blood on the ground

*one more*

good to pass the sport of hunting along!


----------



## Jeff C.

blood on the ground said:


> well the boy grounded a nice back yard buck this morning! it sure is nice to pass it on!



Nice!


----------



## mrs. hornet22




----------



## 7 point

Fine bunch of youngins keep them in the outdoors


----------



## blood on the ground

7 point said:


> Fine bunch of youngins keep them in the outdoors



I agree, I love seeing the kids having fun in the outdoors!


----------



## blood on the ground

With all the youngsters shooting deer we need more pics on this thread.


----------



## 7 point

Yes we do.


----------



## ace184

The first two are my son. He loves his bike and fishing, as long as he can cast and reel it in. He will turn into a bass fisherman, he hates just sitting there(like most 3yr olds.) The second is my stepson.


----------



## Flaustin1

*Kids*

A few of my girls.


----------



## blood on the ground

Really great to see the youngsters enjoying the outdoors .... Thanks for posting  Ace and Flaustin!


----------



## dotties cutter

Precious one and all. The outdoors is and always will be the greatest training ground for our young folks. Us old folks too.


----------



## P C I

Iowa turkey & deer


----------



## Lukikus2

My boy


----------



## hummdaddy




----------



## blood on the ground

Some really great pics you all have posted! Thanks again for passing the pleasures of the great outdoors on to our youth!


----------



## tsharp

*Grandkids*

My two grandsons and grand daughter on a few fishing trips with paw paw


----------



## blood on the ground

tsharp said:


> My two grandsons and grand daughter on a few fishing trips with paw paw



You got some good looking grandchildren brother, congratulations!


----------



## carver

Getting ready for a south Georgia quail hunt


----------



## blood on the ground

I love to see the kids having fun! Both my children love looking at this thread with me, thanks for posting folks!


----------



## Sugar Plum

Here's a few more!


----------



## blood on the ground

Good looking crew you got sugar!


----------



## blood on the ground

Don't forget to post up your pics of the little ones having fun in the snow!


----------



## fish hawk

My son and daughter on a squirrel hunt


----------



## ryork

*A Few Fishing Photos*

Of My Son and Daughter


----------



## blood on the ground

ryork said:


> Of My Son and Daughter



good lookin crew you got there!


----------



## blood on the ground

Ya'll add some more pics ! I'm seeing a lot of kiddos with Turkey they have killed and fish they have caught!


----------



## T.P.

My bait girl.


----------



## blood on the ground

T.P. said:


> My bait girl.



Did any of them live....lol


----------



## blood on the ground

Ya'll add some new pics, we need this one to keep going!


----------



## dotties cutter

Any one who can take a young person out hunting or fishing needs to look at these pictures and appreciate what the experience can do for  yourself and the young person with you.


----------



## toolmkr20

My youngest.


----------



## toolmkr20

My middle child.


----------



## toolmkr20

My oldest fetching us a trout dinner lol.


----------



## mark-7mag

My youngest.


----------



## mark-7mag

Another


----------



## mark-7mag

One more


----------



## blood on the ground

More great pics added! Its so good to see kids experiencing what the great outdoors! 
Thanks to everyone who has added to this thread!


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Megan and I on our way to the brim beds. Caught 30 fish, kept 21 slab brim for the fryer!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Megan shooting a bow


----------



## blood on the ground

9/15/2014. first bow kills!


----------



## blood on the ground

best friends


----------



## fish hawk

Awesome Blood.....They grow up way to quick!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Y'all add some more pics...


----------



## bigelow

Her first go at hunting lasted 2 hours.


----------



## mattech

My sons first time watching me shoot a deer.


...


----------



## blood on the ground

bigelow said:


> Her first go at hunting lasted 2 hours.





mattech said:


> My sons first time watching me shoot a deer.
> 
> 
> ...



That's good stuff..


----------



## blood on the ground

Post some more pics everyone


----------



## GAGE

My 11 y/o daughters second deer!


----------



## bonecollector

*just a few moments with my babies*


----------



## blood on the ground

Great pics y'all!


----------



## Poleclimber15

*Here are a few pics of my little buddies....*

They love being outdoors....


----------



## blood on the ground

Poleclimber15 said:


> They love being outdoors....



Good Times that will stick with them for the rest of their lives!!!


----------



## whitedog

My youngest got his first bow buck this weekend


----------



## blood on the ground

whitedog said:


> My youngest got his first bow buck this weekend



Good Lord, that's not the average first bow kill!! Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Got any Christmas pic updates


----------



## headhunter7384

*Parenting done right!*

PROUD of my little girl....she can fish with the best of them. Life lessons like this, shell never forget!


----------



## o2bfishin

First camping trip (day only), 4 months old.


----------



## tkyklr1

My son and his first two deer.


----------



## blood on the ground

All great pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trapnfish

me with my biggest buck yet i was wearing my little brothers shorts because I didn't want to waste time trying to find clothes so i just grabbed those


----------



## Trapnfish

that was 3 of 3 deer i killed this season i got 3 the year before and 2 the year before that.


----------



## blood on the ground

the deer slayer 17 said:


> that was 3 of 3 deer i killed this season i got 3 the year before and 2 the year before that.



You did good, congratulations!


----------



## Hunter/Mason

My 2 sons left and right and nephew center. From left to right 7 8 & 9 yrs old. Rum creek dove shoot opening day.


----------



## mattech

Hunter/Mason said:


> My 2 sons left and right and nephew center. From left to right 7 8 & 9 yrs old. Rum creek dove shoot opening day.




You nephew is in my sons class.


----------



## lonesome dove

*pictures from 2014*

a few from last year


----------



## Hunter/Mason

mattech said:


> You nephew is in my sons class.




Small world ain't it. Need to get em all together and hunt something 1 day.


----------



## mattech

Hunter/Mason said:


> Small world ain't it. Need to get em all together and hunt something 1 day.



Yea man, sounds good.


----------



## sea trout

Wow cant believe I just found this thread!!!!!
Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaducker

From about 9 yo to 13


----------



## Gaducker

huntin


----------



## Gaducker

Horsin


----------



## Gaducker

jeepin


----------



## Gaducker

Jeepin at 2 yo


----------



## antharper

One of my favorites , my dad said the faster we got the bigger the smile got.


----------



## sea trout

our little boy is now six 
heres some pics along the way


----------



## sea trout

our baby girl is now 4!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Good stuff! Thanks for posting!


----------



## arrendale8105

*My hog hunting partner!*

She loves it!


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt


----------



## Lukikus2

In the tree top


----------



## Lukikus2

Air soft war


----------



## fireman32

Some cane pole bending.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

My oldest in Suwanee Fla. At my grandmother's place. We stopped on the way home from a cruise. Had em on a boat for 8 days without a pole!


----------



## Hunter/Mason

URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/36cruise/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150128_155122.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


My little girl and her 1st redfish. Then some brackish water brem fishing on the seawall.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

My middle son getting after anything that will bite.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Princess Bulldog Rodeo.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

And Great Dane wrangling


----------



## honda450




----------



## tmullins

My 9 year old nephews first hunt with a 410 .


----------



## tmullins

Took our nephews on a Hog Hunt. The wife and the little guy got one. The 9 year old had to finish it off with the 45


----------



## hambone76

My 5 year old Daughter, Mya.


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm sure with a lot of the north Ga schools being closed due to weather this week we have some new pics being taken... Y'all post them up!


----------



## Beagler282

One thing I enjoy more than anything is taking kids hunting and introducing them to the outdoors.All three pics represent their first harvest on their first hunt for that game.I would say the young man taking his first turkey was by far my favorite hunt.His bird was 20 lbs, 11'' beard and 1 1/4'' spurs.Everyone had been hunting that bird all season but he decided to make a bee line that morning for that young man.That bird wouldn't break for anything and gobbled at least 25 times.The fighting purrs on the slate was more than that old bird could handle!


----------



## blood on the ground

Great pics Beagler


----------



## blood on the ground

a couple new ones


----------



## mose

What a great thread. I just spent about 30 minutes smiling at my computer. I have a 4 month old little girl and can't wait to get her involved outdoors. Thanks for all the post.


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt


----------



## DSGB

My 4 YO huntin' buddy.


----------



## EuroTech

That is too cute


----------



## Slings and Arrows

Wow!  Awesome pictures of lucky kids smiling and having some good family fun.  My attitude on the future of this country and world just improved.  It is easy to count your blessings when they are smiling at you.  Great thread - thanks to all for sharing.  here's a couple pics of my 11 year old punkin boy.  I'm so proud I could bust.  He thinks he is lucky to have a Dad like me but I am the lucky one.


----------



## blood on the ground

Slings ..you little man has had some great adventures!


----------



## blood on the ground

Bump


----------



## MrBull

My Grandson fishing with me at a bar-pit in my hunting club.


----------



## Bambi

Brother


----------



## Bambi

Brother 2


----------



## Bambi

Brother 3


----------



## Bambi

The young bucks. Extended family


----------



## mattech




----------



## mattech




----------



## blood on the ground

great pics!!!


----------



## tsharp

My grandson this morning of opening of shrimp season driving  Paw Paw's boat.


----------



## Trapnfish

mattech said:


>



I think you stole our boat! lol we have the same boat.


----------



## mattech

Trapnfish said:


> I think you stole our boat! lol we have the same boat.



That's my cousins boat, he was kind enough to take us out.


----------



## blood on the ground

Lots of good fishing pics going around... This one needs a bump!


----------



## DSGB

My son catching some bream.


----------



## blood on the ground

DSGB said:


> My son catching some bream.



Perfect!!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Triple C

Had one of the grand daughters at farm this morning.  Went for a Ranger ride.  She spotted her 1st fawn and then as we were talking about good snakes and not-so-good snakes we happened to pass this fella...Bout a 5 ft king snake.  She hopped out of the ranger and I took a pic of her and the good snake.


----------



## blood on the ground

Triple C said:


> Had one of the grand daughters at farm this morning.  Went for a Ranger ride.  She spotted her 1st fawn and then as we were talking about good snakes and not-so-good snakes we happened to pass this fella...Bout a 5 ft king snake.  She hopped out of the ranger and I took a pic of her and the good snake.
> View attachment 838223



That's a great picture!


----------



## blood on the ground

turtle marking


----------



## blood on the ground

a couple more


----------



## ranger1977

Amelia has been rough on these tiny catfish the last few times we've been to the lake. Haha She's probably caught 20 or so in 3 visits.


----------



## blood on the ground

random pics


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt


----------



## blood on the ground

really enjoyed watching my son work behind the plate this year.


----------



## obligated

My Grandson on Nottley with a catfish a few weeks ago.Chunk of hotdog on a circle hook.


----------



## blood on the ground

obligated said:


> My Grandson on Nottley with a catfish a few weeks ago.Chunk of hotdog on a circle hook.



a great picture,, thanks for posting!


----------



## obligated

Here are some from Nottely by my two sons and grandson.Guy with grey hair is me.


----------



## obligated

Marathon and Key West Lobsters


----------



## obligated

My youngest sailing with me.He isn't into sailing.


----------



## CherryHBombMom

*My kiddos out and about*

We love being outside! Riding, playing in the mud, and catching and learning about critters. The girls got a kick out of learning about the possum before Papa relocated him.


----------



## obligated

My youngest with a mangrove snapper in Stuart Fla.


----------



## obligated

Oldest son in Marquesas key with little nurse shark.


----------



## Nicodemus

My son. The catfish and deer are his.


----------



## obligated

I see that fat catfish and all I think is deep fryer and hushpuppies!


----------



## obligated

Me and youngest with our guns.My youngest and my nephew with my UZI SMG and suppressed Walther.Youngest with a saltwater catfish in Marathon.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

This is my son Dylan. We were fishing out of Port St Joe in the spring.  The third picture is my beautiful daughter Deanna holding her nephew Samuel.  The last picture is (left to right)  Austin, Pappy, Dylan, and my son in law Stockton.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Dylan with a small doe he killed.  He shot it on the run with my AR15/300 blackout.


----------



## blood on the ground

obligated said:


> Oldest son in Marquesas key with little nurse shark.


Is that a protected shark or can you keep it to clean and eat?



Nicodemus said:


> My son. The catfish and deer are his.



those are some good looking Pics sir thank you for sharing!!! that boy of yours is turned into a mountain of a man!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

blood on the ground said:


> Is that a protected shark or can you keep it to clean and eat?
> 
> 
> 
> those are some good looking Pics sir thank you for sharing!!! that boy of yours is turned into a mountain of a man!!!





He really is, both in size and spirit. This shot from a newspaper photographer went coast to coast.


----------



## obligated

blood on the ground said:


> Is that a protected shark or can you keep it to clean and eat?
> 
> 
> 
> those are some good looking Pics sir thank you for sharing!!! that boy of yours is turned into a mountain of a man!!!



Nurse sharks arent protected.Floridah is loaded with sharks.We let that on go but we did eat some bonnetheads while we were there.No bones and beautiful fish n chips meat!You cant spear them for food or fillet on the boat.I cut their jaws out so nobody gets bit trying to filet them later.Most sharks are good eating.


----------



## obligated

Sons and grandson on SUPs on Nottley yesterday.


----------



## NFlowers6

*One Special Day*

That day was the most memorable deer hunt of my life. My 8 year old pointed him out to me while he was running a doe. I had her so bundled up she could get her finger on the trigger so I shot him before he jumped the fence. According to her it is still "her buck" and I don't disagree.


----------



## DSGB

Here are some shots of little man in the Smokies. 

Hiking to Abrams Falls on his birthday











Playing in Little River


----------



## blood on the ground

DSGB said:


> Here are some shots of little man in the Smokies.
> 
> Hiking to Abrams Falls on his birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing in Little River


Really good pics sir.


----------



## obligated

My youngest boy fishing Nottely river on his SUP last night.I should have used two bungees on his milk crate with pvc rod holders.Striper hit the gizzard shad and yanked the crate over.Lost a LED light but saved the rod and tacklebox.Still beats sitting at the house.


----------



## fireman32

Little tubing.


----------



## week 13

Hunting when it is in the mid 90s.


----------



## blood on the ground

Some really good pics added! Thanks for posting everyone!


----------



## blood on the ground

a couple more


----------



## blood on the ground

Bump


----------



## Tomboy Boots

My grandchildren love anything to do with the outdoors!  Can you tell I am proud of them


----------



## Maq Attaq

First hunt for Danny






Last weekend.  They grow up quick


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Maq Attaq, you're right, they sure do grow up quick. Make those memories while we can


----------



## blood on the ground

thanks for posting ... TBB and Maq


----------



## Hunter/Mason




----------



## Hunter/Mason




----------



## Hunter/Mason

Some from the last few days. Fishing in Big Pine Key.


----------



## Hunter/Mason




----------



## blood on the ground

Excellent post Hunter/ Mason!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

My great nephew's first coastal catch.


----------



## blood on the ground

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My great nephew's first coastal catch.



Happy times... Thanks Mandy!


----------



## ktc286

My 14 year old son's first gator. Just shy of 11 ft. Savannah river was good to us this year!


----------



## ghadarits

Blood on the ground,

This is one of my favorite post ever. I check in on it every month or so. I'm hoping it will stay active until I can post pics of my grand kid but not too soon.

I posted pics of my daughter in 2012 on page 12 when she was a senior in High School and now shes a Junior in College my oh my how the time flies by. 

Seeing all the new post never fails to put a smile on my face!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

ktc286 said:


> My 14 year old son's first gator. Just shy of 11 ft. Savannah river was good to us this year!


Good looking young man sir! very nice gator also! congrats to you both!


ghadarits said:


> Blood on the ground,
> 
> This is one of my favorite post ever. I check in on it every month or so. I'm hoping it will stay active until I can post pics of my grand kid but not too soon.
> 
> I posted pics of my daughter in 2012 on page 12 when she was a senior in High School and now shes a Junior in College my oh my how the time flies by.
> 
> Seeing all the new post never fails to put a smile on my face!!!



Thank you sir! if this one fills up I will start another... I love the thread to, just seeing so many young folks being taught to love what God has givin us to use is awesome! thanks for posting!


----------



## Tomboy Boots

ktc286 said:


> My 14 year old son's first gator. Just shy of 11 ft. Savannah river was good to us this year!



Congratulations to your son on an awesome gator!!!   You should post this on the General Hunting section too so everyone will see what a fine gator he came home with!


----------



## Tomboy Boots

blood on the ground said:


> Thank you sir! if this one fills up I will start another... I love the thread to, just seeing so many young folks being taught to love what God has givin us to use is awesome! thanks for posting!



I agree, this is a wonderful thread!


----------



## rip18

rip18 said:


> Cool pix, y'all!  Gotta love a family that gets the kids outside!
> 
> Here are a couple of my Little Critter fishing & dove hunting earlier this year...



Well, looks like I've got post 25 and post 551 (and I think a couple in between, but don't have time to dig much deeper), but I thought I'd re-share the 2 shots from 2011 with a couple of shots from the past 2 months...

Still dove hunting, but carrying a gun that shoots lead now...  Graduated from bream to her first triple tail.


----------



## DSGB

Here's my little man on the dove field. He isn't ready to shoot just yet, but he had fun with a BB gun my uncle let him borrow. Guess I know what Santa will bring him for Christmas.


----------



## Redman54

Talk about a blast from the past!! I found some of my boys that were posted in 2011, man time flies. You don't notice how fast they grow!


----------



## Redman54

Comparisons since 2011


----------



## Core Lokt

It's been a few yrs. Oldest girl with her first duck last season.






She got a couple more on the next hunt


----------



## gahunter12

Here's some pics of my 7yo son. Starting with him sitting in my race kart when he was about 1yo or so to now as a 7yo shooting his bow, playing baseball, and and shooting my AR at the gun range


----------



## gahunter12

Here's a few pics of my oldest. She was born @ 26 weeks, and we are very lucky to have her. 



E70EB63CD.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## blood on the ground

really good stuff going on in here! thanks everyone!


----------



## maker4life

The kids helping me get dogs ready last year. About that time again!


----------



## Dirtdobbin

My 7 yr old today. He has taken nearly every step I have since his birth chasing deer,hog,quail,dove,squirrel, and now his first redfish!!


----------



## GAGE

This was Emma's first bow hunt last weekend.  We did not see any deer, but we had a good time none the less!  She is 12 now, and her and Gage are growing up too  fast


----------



## blood on the ground

GAGE said:


> This was Emma's first bow hunt last weekend.  We did not see any deer, but we had a good time none the less!  She is 12 now, and her and Gage are growing up too  fast



That's awesome!


----------



## snuffy

One of my grandsons.


----------



## joeythehunter

*Only Bobcats Allowed*

Kids can come up with some stuff.
 little Bubba caught a house cat in his trap
he made a sign to post at the trap, to keep other critters out
"only Bobcats allowed"


----------



## blood on the ground

snuffy said:


> One of my grandsons.


Good looking boy! 


joeythehunter said:


> Kids can come up with some stuff.
> little Bubba caught a house cat in his trap
> he made a sign to post at the trap, to keep other critters out
> "only Bobcats allowed"



That's funny..


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt!


----------



## obligated

Went out for Stripers with blueback herring and ended up getting big Crappie with the boys.


----------



## obligated

Took the youngest boy out today.He got a catfish.Had some deer watch us fish and got some rain but also a double rainbow.Pitbull is my oldest sons spoiled baby.Im babysitting him.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

My 8 yr old. His 1st and second deer last night. Could've  had a 3rd. But I made him hold off and save 1 for later. Both perfect shots with his mommas  243.


----------



## hambone76

My Daughter Mya's first buck ever! Carroll County 4 pt killed on 10/10/15. One well placed shot with a 223/Barnes TSX 55 grain. 50 yard shot, hit heart and both lungs. The deer traveled close to 100 yards after the shot. I'm one proud papa!!


----------



## mattech

I love this thread!!!!


I've saved up a few recently.


----------



## mattech

My son.

..


----------



## Hunter/Mason




----------



## Hunter/Mason

My oldest son Hunter. 10yr old. He made a perfect shot and dropped him in his tracks. Awesome experience  both my boys killed their 1st deer this week. Can't ask for anything better.


----------



## blood on the ground

mattech said:


> My son.
> 
> ..


good lookin boy sir... he has it made in that chootin house!!!


Hunter/Mason said:


> My oldest son Hunter. 10yr old. He made a perfect shot and dropped him in his tracks. Awesome experience  both my boys killed their 1st deer this week. Can't ask for anything better.



you couldn't ask for a better season... congrats to all of you!!!


----------



## honda450

My boy got this moose 3 weeks ago.


----------



## blood on the ground

honda450 said:


> My boy got this moose 3 weeks ago.



Dang! Congratulations on a dandy moose and also being the first to post a picture of a kid with a moose in this thread!


----------



## obligated

Son got a new rod and broke it in on a little striper.


----------



## obligated

Went out with my oldest son and grandson.Grandson got 12 little stripers as fast as we could put a herring on.Im glad I catch my own bait!


----------



## obligated

My youngest sons fishing in floridah ad making the best of it!


----------



## obligated

helps to have the pic


----------



## blood on the ground

Very nice!


----------



## dirtnap

My daughters first buck at 8 years old the deer was aged at the same that don't happen very often had a badly broken leg that messed his rack up


----------



## blood on the ground

one of my favorite pics of the kids. its a older pic but I still love it


----------



## obligated

My youngest is getting good at fishing!


----------



## Hunter/Mason

11-16-15 First buck for my 8yr. Old. Makes 3 for this year. He made a 100+ yd shot. Right in the head. He was aiming for the neck. Shakes bout got the best of
him.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Wish my 1st was this good.


----------



## blood on the ground

my stepson got his first buck last sunday.


----------



## blood on the ground

my daughter getting it done all by herself


----------



## blood on the ground

Bump


----------



## blood on the ground

fathers day 12 years ago. one of the best days I have ever had with my son.


----------



## blood on the ground

my daughter adding her touch to our shooting house


----------



## blood on the ground

work day in Crawfordville.


----------



## Keebs

Picture day LilD and her friend had with their 2 kids!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

My son with first buck kill this past October.


----------



## blood on the ground

Keebs said:


> Picture day LilD and her friend had with their 2 kids!


That's a good looking grandson Keebs



SouthPaw Draw said:


> My son with first buck kill this past October.


Don't get any better than that ... Thanks for sharing your picture.


----------



## artistryinnature

*We need photos!*

We are starting an outdoor magazine for young people called YOUNG OUTDOORS. Our first issue is scheduled to come out in March digitally and March/April in print. The magazine will be covering hunting, fishing and other outdoor activities. We see the magazine as being an integral and important tool for getting and keeping kids interested and involved in the outdoors and for R3 programs. Our Kickstarter campaign will be launching this month (JANUARY). A mock-up of the initial cover is available at: https://indd.adobe.com/view/f205ce06-468e-4da6-8c70-e8d6d8bf478b

Please note that this is just a design concept and may look different upon publication. Not all of these articles will appear in the first issue. 

The photo on the cover is a placeholder because of its low resolution. 

We need photos. Photos of your kids, you and your kids etc. Hunting, fishing, boating, gardening, hiking whatever. Photos must be at least 300ppi, 600ppi preferred. Please note that this is ppi not dpi. All submitted photos must have a signed permission form. A permission form is attached to this post.

We welcome submissions from anyone, especially kids. "This happened to me" and other "real life stories" will be considered... if they are from kids.

Please send photos and articles to: mwright@outdoorgazette.com
Please fill out, scan and email with photos.

This is not just a Georgia magazine. Our circulation will be nationwide.

I hope you will be as excited about Young Outdoors as we are!

Mickey


----------



## obligated

Went to Lanier to check on the Sailboat.Youngest caught a little Bass waiting on me.Bought a 5 weight Fly rod for him to learn on today.


----------



## DSGB

My nephew and son shooting his new BB gun that Santa brought.


----------



## blood on the ground

obligated said:


> Went to Lanier to check on the Sailboat.Youngest caught a little Bass waiting on me.Bought a 5 weight Fly rod for him to learn on today.


That's dedication!


DSGB said:


> My nephew and son shooting his new BB gun that Santa brought.



Raising them up right! Awesome!


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Mason my nephew Avery, and my brother. 1/10/16


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Mason's 1st duck. We've had alot of 1st this year in the woods.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Some BMX Pics. Mason is a 8yr old expert 1 of only or 4 with that ranking in the whole state.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

My oldest Hunter is 10 and ranked as 10 intermediate.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Hunter


----------



## Hunter/Mason

Mason


----------



## Keebs

Posting for Wycliff................ too cute not to share!


----------



## blood on the ground

Keebs said:


> Posting for Wycliff................ too cute not to share!


good looking boy Wybro has


----------



## bone_collector_20

*Thanksgiving Morning 2015*


----------



## Wycliff

Keebs said:


> Posting for Wycliff................ too cute not to share!





blood on the ground said:


> good looking boy Wybro has






Thanks


----------



## blood on the ground

my baby girl with her first 2 chicks. ended up with 16 of them jokers...


----------



## blood on the ground

my other son... really disappointed in him as he don't like to hunt... afraid of gun shots


----------



## obligated

blood on the ground said:


> That's dedication!
> 
> 
> Raising them up right! Awesome!



My oldest son just bought his oldest a Chipmunk rifle and scope.I guess I did good raising him!Im going to hide my 22 stash though.


----------



## blood on the ground

obligated said:


> My oldest son just bought his oldest a Chipmunk rifle and scope.I guess I did good raising him!Im going to hide my 22 stash though.



I hear ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22

blood on the ground said:


> my baby girl with her first 2 chicks. ended up with 16 of them jokers...


Bless your heart. She is absolutely GORGEOUS. 


blood on the ground said:


> my other son... really disappointed in him as he don't like to hunt... afraid of gun shots


My lab was the same way. Took well to hand motion training and had a soft mouth.  Hated loud noise and not too fond of water.  One of the best dawgs I eva had though.


----------



## Nugefan

This was a year or 3 ago ...   

Baby girl loves to shoot , this was her first gun when she was 8 ...


----------



## nwgahunter

*My son and a few deer*

Pics of my son's first and second deer all the way up to this year's KY deer. He's shot 3 with a .223 and 3 with a muzzleloader in 4 years. I'd say he's done pretty good!


----------



## blood on the ground

Nugefan said:


> This was a year or 3 ago ...
> 
> Baby girl loves to shoot , this was her first gun when she was 8 ...





nwgahunter said:


> Pics of my son's first and second deer all the way up to this year's KY deer. He's shot 3 with a .223 and 3 with a muzzleloader in 4 years. I'd say he's done pretty good!



Y'all are raising them right!!


----------



## blood on the ground

bump


----------



## ChadF821

Jackson lake crappie


----------



## AustinW26

Here is my 3 year old boy in the woods where I hunt.  He was helping me throw out some corn for the deer.  Can't wait to get him in the stand with me this year.


----------



## mattech

My son shot his first quail this weekend.


----------



## sea trout




----------



## sea trout

I started steering IMEDIATLEY after the picture


----------



## sea trout




----------



## sea trout




----------



## blood on the ground

sea trout said:


> I started steering IMEDIATLEY after the picture



LOL ... Cool pics bro, thanks for sharing!


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt


----------



## snuffy

He barely slowed down enough for me to take the picture.


----------



## snuffy

Another one of my grandsons and my daughter in laws niece.
Fishing is serious business.


----------



## antharper

My daughter on a recent trip to West Point lake !


----------



## blood on the ground

snuffy said:


> Another one of my grandsons and my daughter in laws niece.
> Fishing is serious business.



What a great picture!


----------



## blood on the ground

Taking a walk up in Cohutta last summer love it up there!


----------



## obligated

Bass my youngest got in south florida


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt


----------



## SouthGaRunNGun

*Kalebs First Turkey!!*

1st Turkey from Kaleb(7)


----------



## blood on the ground

youth opener


----------



## snuffy

blood on the ground said:


> youth opener



I would frame this one.


----------



## Anvil Head

*Not Hunting/Fishing but still a Brag Pic*

Well, even though it's not a H/F pic, it is about getting kids outside to learn something fun and constructive.
Almost every youngun' in this pic got to hammer out something (a lot of the older "kids" did as well). Some will really surprise you when you see what they can learn/do with just a little instruction.
This is a group pic just before lunch last Sat. Great weather for forging (no bright sun and a little cool). As you can see a great crowd - about 1/3 are first time visitors.

Next event will be Halloween weekend - Oct 28/29.


----------



## blood on the ground

Anvil Head said:


> Well, even though it's not a H/F pic, it is about getting kids outside to learn something fun and constructive.
> Almost every youngun' in this pic got to hammer out something (a lot of the older "kids" did as well). Some will really surprise you when you see what they can learn/do with just a little instruction.
> This is a group pic just before lunch last Sat. Great weather for forging (no bright sun and a little cool). As you can see a great crowd - about 1/3 are first time visitors.
> 
> Next event will be Halloween weekend - Oct 28/29.



That's really cool!


----------



## snuffy

Helping Paw Paw with the horses.


----------



## blood on the ground

snuffy said:


> Helping Paw Paw with the horses.



I'm sure you already know...  That's a priceless picture!!!


----------



## Nugefan

blood on the ground said:


> youth opener


----------



## blood on the ground

Nugefan said:


>



Thanks brother!


----------



## snuffy

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sure you already know...  That's a priceless picture!!!



Thank you. Love my boys!


----------



## fireman32

My oldest got a pretty good stringer this morning, dang they was tasty!


----------



## urack8ball

*Fishin*

The start to spring break!!


----------



## blood on the ground

urack8ball said:


> The start to spring break!!



Great start!


----------



## obligated

Took my youngest out to try his wallyworld kayak on Nottley.Didnt get any fish.It got cold for my back and had to go.As soon as Im walking better Ill let him loose on the lake.


----------



## obligated

Took the youngest out for a few hours to fish on the river.


----------



## blood on the ground

That's a beautiful place!


----------



## obligated

Nottley lake with youngest son and oldest grandson.


----------



## obligated

blood on the ground said:


> That's a beautiful place!



Meeks park in Blairsville.They have a canoe launch or pick up area if you get in up river.If my back would give me a break I would have got some Stripers further down the river by now.


----------



## obligated

Went to the range with the boys today.I let them load the mags and set targets since my back was messing with me pretty bad.When they buy ammo I will be really happy!


----------



## blood on the ground

*Sunday*

We were blessed with another beautiful morning in the turkey woods Sunday. I took my son's good friend along and he was able to bag his first bird. It was exciting to watch to say the least! Congratulations Ryan!!!


----------



## Moonpie1

Congrats to the young man. And good on you for taking him.


----------



## blood on the ground

Moonpie1 said:


> Congrats to the young man. And good on you for taking him.



thanks Moon!


----------



## Crickett

blood on the ground said:


> We were blessed with another beautiful morning in the turkey woods Sunday. I took my son's good friend along and he was able to bag his first bird. It was exciting to watch to say the least! Congratulations Ryan!!!


----------



## Paymaster

My 11 year old grand son caught this Spanish Mackerel the day after his birthday last month.


----------



## blood on the ground

Paymaster said:


> My 11 year old grand son caught this Spanish Mackerel the day after his birthday last month.



Nice catch right there... Good looking grandson to PayPal !!


----------



## fireman32

Badlands, S. Dakota.


----------



## obligated

Youngest son went with the grandmother to florida for her cancer treatment.He has been fishing with his cousin and buddy of his off the bank and in a 10ft jon boat.


----------



## obligated

Paymaster said:


> My 11 year old grand son caught this Spanish Mackerel the day after his birthday last month.



I love smoked fish dip!Kid looks happy


----------



## obligated

Montana Coyote.If your using an AR up there below 0 make sure your bolt is well lubed.Killed the first one that came in and lost two others because the gun froze!


----------



## blood on the ground

obligated said:


> Youngest son went with the grandmother to florida for her cancer treatment.He has been fishing with his cousin and buddy of his off the bank and in a 10ft jon boat.



nice fish...


----------



## obligated

My nephew just caught this big Kingfish.King ended up being 91pounds!


----------



## blood on the ground

Creek fishing


----------



## yellowhammer73

Youth turkey season this year.


----------



## mattech

mattech said:


> My son shot his first quail this weekend.





Just to brag even more, if you look on page 8 of this month's GON, you will see this picture. My son sure is proud of it too. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

My youngest this weekend we took a quick ride to Moccasin Creek. To let the kids fish, She's holding here brothers trout. There wernt many we could get to bite but we managed a limit


----------



## obligated

Wife with youngest grandson.


----------



## blood on the ground

Some great pics y'all... Thanks for posting and keep them coming!!!
Just nothing like passing on the outdoor traditions!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt


----------



## Oldstick

Keeping it simple my 5 YO grandson and I got a limit of 15 bream at Flat Creek PFA this morning.  My phone died before I could get pics of the whole string, but I should have been filming it because he added commentary as colorful as any fishing show I have seen.  "Alright I think this rascal is ready to go right now..." when he hung one..


----------



## DDD

My son and I catching some tarpon down in Ormond Beach.  I will try and get the video loaded up of the boy fighting the beast.


----------



## DDD

Here is the link to the video.  Not bad for 9 years old and do you think he knows I want him to get the rod up? 

I love his reaction when it jumps and the drag screaming...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ze02iregq4qv8ck/Video Jun 10, 7 25 31 AM.mov?dl=0


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Day at the lake.


----------



## DDD

Had to post some more of the boy playing baseball and fishing.  The boy is 9 and he loves to get after it no matter if it's fishing or baseball, he's sold out.

My daughter is the killer of the family.  Doesn't care much about fishing but give her some camo and gun and it's on.


----------



## blood on the ground

Awesome pictures brother! Thanks for posting!


----------



## blood on the ground

Catching a fish in bear creek ...


----------



## Mak-n-Memories

*My grandson*

This was taken when he was 3.


----------



## blood on the ground

Mak-n-Memories said:


> This was taken when he was 3.



Priceless!


----------



## obligated

Went out to some Islands on the lake with my oldest Grandson a few weeks ago.Kid loves water but is doing the Football thing now.


----------



## GA native

My girls at about 7 months old.


----------



## blood on the ground

Gulf shores


----------



## obligated

My oldest son at his sons hometown(Panthers won!)football game.


----------



## blood on the ground

obligated said:


> My oldest son at his sons hometown(Panthers won!)football game.



He's a big dude!!!


----------



## obligated

blood on the ground said:


> He's a big dude!!!



He is built pretty stout.When he was 4 we called him BamBam.His 3 yr old is a carbon copy.Now he will know what we went through!LOL


----------



## mattech

This is by far one of the best threads around. Yall keep em coming.


----------



## sea trout

*I think these are cool*

My 7 year old son and my 17 year old nephew this summer


And here they are a few years ago, 4 years ago I think


----------



## blood on the ground

Set with the boss Saturday morning


----------



## Northwestretriever

I love visiting this thread from time to time!  It's by far the best on Woody's!


----------



## DSGB

Couple of pics from opening day of dove season.


----------



## TrailBlazer999

A couple of my favorites


----------



## kedo

Great memories with my son!!!  His biggest bass!


----------



## sea trout




----------



## Core Lokt

Really enjoy the pics of kids in the outdoors!! Great thread 


oldest girl from last duck season. 





Got her a good one last season by her self. I had to cut my duck hunt short... LOL





this is a great friends son. We started taking him to the duck blind at 5 yrs old. He killed his first game bird last year at 7.





He sure likes watching the action.









slow hunt and goofing off





waiting for shooting time





His first shark this spring


----------



## blood on the ground

Great pics everyone! Thanks for sharing your memories here!


----------



## CCROLAND

*First hunt!!*

She decided to sleep in Saturday morning and I shot a doe. You couldn't make her not go Saturday evening!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

CCROLAND said:


> She decided to sleep in Saturday morning and I shot a doe. You couldn't make her not go Saturday evening!!!



Good deal! Put a Rossi 243 in her hands!


----------



## obligated

Took my youngest son to the range to sight in a few guns.


----------



## obligated

Took my youngest son out with my grandson to run a boat we are selling.Of course we brought rods to FISH!Its not my style boat but it got us on the water.


----------



## obligated

Forgot the pics!


----------



## basshound72

My youngest daughter with her first deer ten years ago and a couple pics of my grandson after some of our fishing trips this past spring


----------



## king george

*First of the year*

Gettin it done!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

My daughter did her job at putting some meat in the freezer this evening. She said girls 2 boys zero..... She is counting the one my wife ran over last weekend!


----------



## antharper

*My baby girl*

My daughter Emma got her first buck on opening day of youth season , couldn't be more prouder !


----------



## arrendale8105

*My girls*

Put this in the small game forum too. My girls may drag about getting up for school and stuff but you let me just crack the door and whisper "wanna go hunting with me" and they about run me over to get ready lol. Last night at a Halloween party in the haunted house they had different things to touch blind folded like "eyeballs" and "guts". My smallest one who is 3 said "guts don't bother me I was touching g squirrel guts this morning with my daddy" everyone thought she was kidding at first then after my wife's reluctant explanation they were flat dumbfounded lol. I LOVED it!


----------



## blood on the ground

To many good pictures of the young one's to not bump this one!


----------



## fireman32

Diller.


----------



## fireman32

Trying to teach a lefty is tough.


----------



## blood on the ground

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Duster14

*They grow up way to fast...*


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt


----------



## antharper

*Emma's 2nd buck of 2016*

My 13 yr old got her 2nd buck this season, I'm not sure who had the biggest smile , me , her , or her papa , he told her if your dad could of shot as good as u when he was 13 it would of saved him a lot of tracking, he even gave her his rifle that she killed them with !


----------



## blood on the ground

antharper said:


> My 13 yr old got her 2nd buck this season, I'm not sure who had the biggest smile , me , her , or her papa , he told her if your dad could of shot as good as u when he was 13 it would of saved him a lot of tracking, he even gave her his rifle that she killed them with !



Thats cool! Congratulations to you all!


----------



## fireman32

My oldest shot the highest score at a PRZ .22 rifle kids event. So he got to shoot the .223 at some tannerite.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Took my youngest grandson fishing in the bay at Port St Joe, Feb 19th, 2017.  This was his first time fishing salt, and his first saltwater fish.


----------



## antharper

*My daughter*

Me and my daughter went squirrel hawking with a friend , man was it fun , after we were done my daughter asked if we can get one , we only got one squirrel but that was enough !


----------



## blood on the ground

fireman32 said:


> My oldest shot the highest score at a PRZ .22 rifle kids event. So he got to shoot the .223 at some tannerite.





NE GA Pappy said:


> Took my youngest grandson fishing in the bay at Port St Joe, Feb 19th, 2017.  This was his first time fishing salt, and his first saltwater fish.





antharper said:


> Me and my daughter went squirrel hawking with a friend , man was it fun , after we were done my daughter asked if we can get one , we only got one squirrel but that was enough !



Very nice ... Thanks for posting


----------



## antharper

*Turkey*

My daughter Emma got this one last spring and it's about time to chase em again !


----------



## Hunter/Mason

My oldest took 3rd in the DK Cup finals.





My 9yr old showing out for a magazine photo shoot. Cool to have a feature articles about him.





My 4 yr old little girl racing


----------



## Hunter/Mason

My 2 boys and nephew doing a Lil grading.




Oldest and Lil sis throwing the net at out place in Orange Beach Alabama. 





Orange Beach bass on a popping cork and shrimp while redfish fishing.




Mallard rescue and release was tangled up. She really 
Wanted to take it home.


----------



## blood on the ground

ttt


----------



## Hunter/Mason

This weekend outside of Austin Tx. My son Mason qualified for the World Championship, in Rock Hill SC. It'll be the 1st time this race has been held in the USA since 01. Out of 130 10yr Olds from across the nation he made Team USA. And will be racing for a world title. He's in the air leading in the pic leading the race.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

He's got about a 4 second lead coming to the finish line. Only 32 riders from across the country made it. Now the real training starts. There's only 1 other 10 yr old from Ga. That made it.


----------



## Hunter/Mason

He's in lane #4. He ended up w a 2nd place finish in the Main event.


----------



## blood on the ground

Bump


----------



## antharper

*Emma*

My daughter caught this 2.4oz crappie on a recent West Point trip


----------



## antharper

*Emma*

She got her another turkey


----------



## blood on the ground

antharper said:


> My daughter caught this 2.4oz crappie on a recent West Point trip





antharper said:


> She got her another turkey



Congratulations to the young huntress.


----------



## antharper

blood on the ground said:


> Congratulations to the young huntress.



Thanks , I think she loves it as much as I did when I was 13 , if I can just keep her interested about 8 or 10 more yrs I'll be ok !


----------



## Beagler282

Couple pics from this season of the youngsters and their birds they harvested.


----------



## blood on the ground

Beagler282 said:


> Couple pics from this season of the youngsters and their birds they harvested.



Awesome!


----------



## fireman32

Fun day on the pond.  That's Gaswamp in the back of the boat with my boy.  Great guy to know.


----------



## fireman32

Youngest caught a bream or two.


----------



## naildrvr

Very proud of my girl and her team!!. They won 1st place at a 10u tournament in Conyers yesterday. They played 5 games starting at 8:30 Saturday morning and the championship game started at 8:30 in the evening. They only lost 1 game. It was a long, hot day , but they hung in there and pulled it off. Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

naildrvr said:


> Very proud of my girl and her team!!. They won 1st place at a 10u tournament in Conyers yesterday. They played 5 games starting at 8:30 Saturday morning and the championship game started at 8:30 in the evening. They only lost 1 game. It was a long, hot day , but they hung in there and pulled it off. Congrats ladies!!!



I sure miss my kids playing ball. Hold on to those moments they are gone before you know it!


----------



## king george

Fun!!


----------



## blood on the ground

My daughter going up


----------



## obligated

Son and grandson on Lake Nottely fishing.


----------



## obligated

Took the youngest out fishing to try his new 5 weight flyrod.
I netted some bait but got a catfish instead of a striper
Blue LED is a Diablo off ebay.


----------



## rip18

We try to do a family charter fishing trip every year, and this year we asked Little Critter what she wanted to target...  She said, "A cute, little big fish!"  I tried to get more detail, species, etc.  I asked did she want to fish docks, ocean, surf...  All I could get out of her was "cute, little big fish...".

So, I did what any good Dad would do and abdicated responsibility to the charter captain...  And Captain Robert Brodie of Team Brodie Charters was up to the task!

We went out to the beach in front of Biloxi/Gulfport and got into a HUGE school of Spanish mackerel.  After catching our limit of mackerel, we started looking for the "big" fish and finally found a school of big fish.  Shortly there after Little Critter and her mom both had fish on their rods (I'm amazed they never got tangled!).  Mom brought in a bull red, and Little Critter brought in a ginormous jack crevalle.  And that jack crevalle was carrying a teeny remora.  So Captain Brodie did get Little Critter her "cute, little big fish" - though it was really two fish in one.  

Later on Little Critter brought in the biggest bull red of the trip as well.  Then we went and caught a mess of white trout that I'm going to stink the grease up with here shortly...

All in all, I think Little Critter caught 9 different species...

A good day was had by all...


----------



## naildrvr

Me and Jake enjoyed a day of shooting doves today. We limited out although it took all day. Glad he loves the outdoors.


----------



## blood on the ground

Spoiling them kids rotten with the outdoors.... Aint nothing better!


----------



## K80Shooter

Here are my helpers from yesterday's opening day of dove season. These are K80's daughters, my granddaughters.


----------



## Lane_H

Our opening day hunt for the kids


----------



## blood on the ground

Looks like a fantastic time ... Awesome!


----------



## Timbo85

*A few from last yr*











[/IMG]


----------



## rip18

Dove hunting this past weekend...


----------



## blood on the ground

rip18 said:


> Dove hunting this past weekend...



Thats great!


----------



## blood on the ground

Ttt


----------



## CherryHBombMom

Absolutely!


----------



## naildrvr

I took ole Jake for his first cub scout campout yesterday. After the haunted trail last night, he was ready to go home. Overall he had a blast and really enjoyed the BB gun shooting and archery range. I wanted him to campout, but one his best buddies was going home so he got started. Being that the scout base is 10 minutes from my house we loaded up and went home.


----------



## fishtail

First Deer, 10/21/17, 9 years old.
300AAC.


----------



## fishtail

Second Deer. 10/27


----------



## Lukikus2

Mine is growing up fast


----------



## blood on the ground

Great pics!


----------



## Grand Slam

My nephew got his best this past Sunday afternoon. Was in the stand 5 minutes then unloaded the "naught-six" on him. Was hunting with his dad, Ol' Buckmaster. He's a dead eye.


----------



## blood on the ground

Fantastic!


----------



## rusty

*My son's 2nd buck.  11/18/2017*

The doe and 6 pt were from last year.  He followed those up quite nicely.


----------



## naildrvr

Well me and ole Jake finally got a chance for an evening sit today. We ran 5 out on our walk in, but hopefully they didn't spook too bad. I would love to shoot something while he's sitting with me, but no matter the outcome we'll make a great memory anyway.


----------



## blood on the ground

rusty said:


> The doe and 6 pt were from last year.  He followed those up quite nicely.





naildrvr said:


> Well me and ole Jake finally got a chance for an evening sit today. We ran 5 out on our walk in, but hopefully they didn't spook too bad. I would love to shoot something while he's sitting with me, but no matter the outcome we'll make a great memory anyway.



Great pics fellas


----------



## Lukikus2

Range day. Still my kid. Lol


----------



## DSGB

My daughter with her first buck.


----------



## blood on the ground

Lukikus2 said:


> Range day. Still my kid. Lol


Absolutely... I think the same thing everytime I look at my avatar!


DSGB said:


> My daughter with her first buck.



great first deer... Congratulations to you and your daughter!


----------



## Lukikus2

They grow up fast blood.

Caught his biggest large mouth today!


----------



## blood on the ground

DSGB said:


> My daughter with her first buck.


Excellent first buck!


Lukikus2 said:


> They grow up fast blood.
> 
> Caught his biggest large mouth today!



bucket mouth bass... Awesome!


----------



## Lukikus2

16 years I held on to this towel. The hug was spontaneous!


----------



## Glenn

My Boys


----------



## blood on the ground

Glenn said:


> My Boys



Soak it up... It goes by quickly! Great pics by the way!


----------



## snuffy

My Grandson with his first fish.


----------



## DSGB

My son’s first dove hunt with his own gun.


----------



## blood on the ground

TTT


----------



## KyDawg

My Grandson with his first Red


----------



## bany

Granddaughters first hunt!


----------



## blood on the ground

KyDawg said:


> My Grandson with his first RedView attachment 946511


Handsome little feller


----------



## blood on the ground

bany said:


> Granddaughters first hunt!


Fashion huntress! Congrats to you sir!


----------



## blood on the ground

My daughter put a tag on one Saturday afternoon.


----------



## JUDYOUTDOORS500

My son has had a great year.


----------



## blood on the ground

JUDYOUTDOORS500 said:


> My son has had a great year. View attachment 949188


To say he has had a great year is an understatement! congrats to both of you!


----------



## JUDYOUTDOORS500

blood on the ground said:


> To say he has had a great year is an understatement! congrats to both of you!



Thank you sir!!


----------



## LaGarron85

Got my boy looking for his crossbow bolt on trail cam he seen and shot at his first deer it was a doe about a 25 yard shot he barely missed her even though he missed he and I was excited he loves hunting and hunting with the crossbow now I took his twin brother and he lasted about 5 mins and said dad I'm done lol


----------



## killerv

He's had a pretty good year so far


----------



## rip18

Youth Waterfowl Season this past Saturday.


----------



## huntfish

First deer for Nathan.   Made a 175 yard shot with the 308.


----------



## Jeremy Moody

My son and I were doimg a little pond hopping...


----------



## 4HAND

His 1st (8 years old)

His most recent (14 years old)


----------



## blood on the ground

huntfish said:


> First deer for Nathan.   Made a 175 yard shot with the 308.


Them 308's will slap knock the wind out of them! Congratulations to Nathan!


----------



## blood on the ground

4HAND said:


> His 1st (8 years old)View attachment 950257
> 
> His most recent (14 years old)
> View attachment 950260


Nice work young man!


----------



## 4HAND

blood on the ground said:


> Nice work young man!



Thanks. He's killed a couple of bucks too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

My great nephew got his 1st. Sorry the pic is blurry, Dad was a bit excited. So proud of both of them.


----------



## blood on the ground

My baby girl helped me wrap camo around a hay field stand today.


----------



## blood on the ground

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My great nephew got his 1st. Sorry the pic is blurry, Dad was a bit excited. So proud of both of them.


Thanks for posting! Nice deer!


----------



## 300 Mag

While it took us over a week to find, persistence paid off and my 14 y.o. daughter got her biggest buck to date.


----------



## blood on the ground

300 Mag said:


> While it took us over a week to find, persistence paid off and my 14 y.o. daughter got her biggest buck to date. View attachment 955578


That's a great deer!


----------



## DSGB

Took my son and nephew squirrel hunting on Papa’s farm over the holidays.


----------



## model88_308

Pictures of my three Grandsons and me in treestands hunting together from earlier this season (2nd) to back in 2016 (4th) Another of middle Grandson with me in 2011 with my Kentucky buck (1st)


----------



## fireman32

Quite the year.


----------



## 1982ace

My son with me on a dove shoot this year. He enjoyed it and hopefully can shoot with me next year


----------



## blood on the ground

fireman32 said:


> Quite the year.View attachment 956149View attachment 956150View attachment 956151View attachment 956152View attachment 956153View attachment 956154View attachment 956155View attachment 956156View attachment 956157


Yep y'all had a good year! Thanks for posting!


----------



## blood on the ground

1982ace said:


> My son with me on a dove shoot this year. He enjoyed it and hopefully can shoot with me next year View attachment 957103


Very cool! Good on you dad for taking the time to share the outdoors with that fine young man!


----------



## deermaster13

Grandson first rabbit hunt. He got a kick out of watching those beagles chase.


----------



## snuffy

Bike wash.
He washed 4 bikes in about 10 minutes. Wondered why it took PawPaw so long to wash his.


----------



## blood on the ground

My baby girl got it done! Not her first bird but one of the best hunts I've been on in a long time! 
I called this Tom and 3 hens in 3x before she made the connection!


----------



## fireman32

Little spot and stalk, they came toward us to within about  10 yards, he shot her right tween the eyes. My oldest boy. He thought the hogs were gonna get him. Bout had to stake his feet down to stop him from backing up.?


----------



## Josh051285




----------



## Mexican Squealer




----------



## blood on the ground

Thanks for posting y'all


----------



## Blackston




----------



## Mark K

Started hunting with me at 2. He was the first to kill a turkey on an invite hunt in SC. That trip started our passion. First turkey he was 12 in ‘09. The more recent pic was his 21st birthday. May not be exactly the age y’all were wanting, but we’ve shared his first kill on every animal and fowl and wouldn’t trade those memories for anything in this world.


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Father's day


----------



## JDwall

Grandsons first fish. Lake Eupaula, 29 June


----------



## thumper523

My daughter shooting my 30-06 at 50 yards when she was 17. 1st shot and she said, "That's all I need to know, dead eye like Dad"


----------



## fireman32

Caught a mess.


----------



## 7 point

Me at age 4 with a nice crappie caught with a Cain pole.


----------



## fireman32

Little work and fun with the boys.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Got to take my son on his first dove hunt this weekend.  He didn't connect,  but still had fun.


----------



## Buckman18

Etoncathunter said:


> Got to take my son on his first dove hunt this weekend.  He didn't connect,  but still had fun. View attachment 982751View attachment 982752View attachment 982753



Looking cool in those shades!


----------



## sea trout

Doves wern't flyin this past weekend, but we brought the 30-30!!!


----------



## Blackston

Smile says it all


----------



## blood on the ground

sea trout said:


> Doves wern't flyin this past weekend, but we brought the 30-30!!!
> View attachment 983490


that's a happy young man!


----------



## sea trout

Thanks! Yes he's very happy! He loves sausage everything!


----------



## Head East

Grand daughter at the horse show.  She has an imagination!


----------



## sea trout

Awesome!!


----------



## GunnSmokeer

I can't post pics on GON.  It always tells me the file size is too large. 
Is there any solution to this, other than sign-up for some photo-editing software or cloud service that you can use to upload your pics, change the resolution and file size, crop them, and then re-download them?  
Aint nobody got time for dat.


----------



## Head East

recent changes in apple iOS allows me to resize. Are you using a PC?  Quick ez way is to take a screen shot and it can be resized.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Ran across this old Polaroid of my youngest son with his first buck.
He is now 26 years old and making over 100 grand per year!


----------



## blood on the ground

I'm seeing lots of threads out there with the young hunters getting it done!


----------



## killerv

Popped him a good ole doe with the 260 this weekend


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I took 4 of my grands on a hike to see some water falls last week while they were out of school.  It was a nice cool day, and they really enjoyed it.


----------



## killerv

Kid got him a pieball this weekend


----------



## Backcountry

fly fishing just north of Helen


----------



## mark-7mag

My youngest on our recent fishing trip out of Destin


----------



## blood on the ground

Bump


----------



## fireman32




----------



## fireman32




----------



## rip18

Little Critter discovering WHY we told her to stay out of the pluff mud during a break in a duck hunt...


----------



## Glenn

My boys last Spring during Turkey season in Florida.


----------



## NE GA Pappy




----------



## sea trout

My son doesn't have a beagle so he uses me instead


----------



## blood on the ground

Bump for the youth opener!


----------



## HuntinJake_23

Not quite in the outdoors yet, but he made his first bass pro trip today. Only been home a week!


----------



## alwayslookin

Nice, congrats HuntinJake.  Bet you can't wait to get him in the woods.


----------



## Blackston




----------



## Sweet

TRUE BLESSINGS..


----------



## HuntinJake_23

Ok finally got out to the lake with my little man, managed a few crappie!!


----------



## oldguy

NOW THAT RIGHT THERE IS A SWEET PICTURE!!!


----------



## Sweet

Tue BLESSINGS


----------



## blood on the ground

Blackston said:


> View attachment 1007498View attachment 1007499


Love it! Nice barn too!


----------



## Triple C

Starting our 4 yr old grandson with a trad bow. Ain’t nothing better than grandchildren!


----------



## antharper

Great thread , really enjoyed looking back through all of these post again and seeing our kids growing up


----------



## DDD

My son and I got to hit Oconee twice in the last week and it has been on fire!  We have really enjoyed this extra time together.


----------



## Core Lokt

Grandson (4) with his first fish, a shellcracker. My dad gave him a rod/reel Sunday and I taught him how to throw it in a couple of hours while cooking out. His dad and my daughter took him on the lake yesterday. I believe he is hooked!


----------



## Core Lokt

The son I never had with his first turkey last Saturday


----------



## blood on the ground

Core Lokt said:


> The son I never had with his first turkey last Saturday


Very cool! Congratulations to the young man!


----------



## blood on the ground

Core Lokt said:


> Grandson (4) with his first fish, a shellcracker. My dad gave him a rod/reel Sunday and I taught him how to throw it in a couple of hours while cooking out. His dad and my daughter took him on the lake yesterday. I believe he is hooked!
> 
> View attachment 1011243


Wow that is a special moment!


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> My son and I got to hit Oconee twice in the last week and it has been on fire!  We have really enjoyed this extra time together.View attachment 1010973View attachment 1010974


That's a nice fish! What position does he play?


----------



## blood on the ground

antharper said:


> Great thread , really enjoyed looking back through all of these post again and seeing our kids growing up View attachment 1010845


That's a great picture! Congratulations to the young lady!


----------



## DDD

blood on the ground said:


> That's a nice fish! What position does he play?



He is a lefty.  Plays pitcher, 1B and OF.  He's a good fisherman too!  Wears me out some days.


----------



## blood on the ground

DDD said:


> He is a lefty.  Plays pitcher, 1B and OF.  He's a good fisherman too!  Wears me out some days.


Cherish it (I'm sure you do)! My boy played a bunch of baseball just a few short years ago! Now he is serving in the USMC.


----------



## Glenn

Hoping to get some photos of my boys in front of dead turkeys soon, but for now I'll take what I can get.


----------



## oldguy

LUCKY YOU!


----------



## MoCo CRAPPIE

blood on the ground said:


> I couldn't think of a better way to raise children than to have them experience all of what the outdoors has to offer, no matter what we do or what time of year we are outside!



Don't blink people. they grow up fast...


----------



## oldguy

WAY TOO FAST!


----------



## 1982ace

Got some father son time last weekend at a local pond. As long as we’re catching he’s happy


----------



## Core Lokt

This past Saturday. "The boys I never had".


----------



## toolmkr20

Some from this past deer season and turkey season with my 13yo


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Fishing Yellowstone


----------



## antharper

Man I love this thread !


----------



## antharper

My daughter from a couple days ago !


----------



## blood on the ground

antharper said:


> My daughter from a couple days ago !View attachment 1025240


Now that's a catfish! Wow... She us so proud!


----------



## Head East




----------



## Head East




----------



## toolmkr20

Couple more of my son. We took his yak out for his birthday the other weekend.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Mine are all grown up now. Here's another old Polaroid.



 He's on the job hunt now. Looking for above $150k...


----------



## Bubba Watson

This is Hook, his family are friends of ours. I nicknamed him hook because he has this wicked right hand side arm cast. A lot of times his lure would land on the bank to his left. But when he hits the water he is a lucky cuss! I’ve been sick for a while and unable to take him and I miss his company! But soon we will be back at it!


----------



## ghadarits

I never get tired of coming back to this post and seeing what new pics have been added. I posted this pic from around 2004 in another section but it fits in here nicely too.
Keep them coming Team.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My great nephew got his 1st. Sorry the pic is blurry, Dad was a bit excited. So proud of both of them.



He's still at it. Last year he won the youth big buck contest in his town and they mounted his deer free for winning. I love this fella.


----------



## ghadarits

Bullochcountyhunter said:


> Father's day








Now thats a Fathers Day pic to frame!!


----------



## JUDYOUTDOORS500

Fun weekend at Skeeter Branch with my Hunting Buddy!!


----------



## RootConservative

A post of my daughter from a couple years ago.  https://forum.gon.com/threads/pics.939265/#post-11631959

This past weekend was a big weekend for my little man.  He graduated from fishing with bobbers to start using beetle spins, inline spinners and crappie jigs.  For those that bring a four year old in the stand with them and everything lines up including a small buck him being quiet and patient to getting a shot opportunity you understand how much this deer means to me and him and the memories he'll have for a lifetime.  He caught a turtle, bowfin, chain pickerel, multiple bass, crappie, bluegill, warmouth and catfish.  He wants to go back to "hunt camp" next weekend already.


----------



## killerv

The kid popped him a doe Sunday afternoon, they were already in the foodplot when we got there so we had to sneak up and find a good tree to prop on. His longest shot, about 125 yards. The 120bt out of his 260rem is heck on deer.


----------



## JUDYOUTDOORS500

Tallyn and his 7 Pointer.


----------



## killerv

With his 260 this weekend.


----------



## RootConservative

killerv said:


> With his 260 this weekend.


How old?  What grain on the 260?  I got my daughter a youth 243 for when she can hunt on her own, my son he's still too young without a lead sled but I'm debating between a 260 & 25-06.


----------



## killerv

RootConservative said:


> How old?  What grain on the 260?  I got my daughter a youth 243 for when she can hunt on her own, my son he's still too young without a lead sled but I'm debating between a 260 & 25-06.



9yo, 2nd year shooting it out of a m77 compact. 120gr federal premium bt.


----------



## bany

Finally got my granddaughter back out!


----------



## DSGB

Son’s first deer.


----------



## killerv

Popped this big doe the other evening


----------



## Shadow11

Little cousin earlier this year....


----------



## Shadow11

I don't have any of my own, but I play with my nephew every now and then, and then I give him back. Got him on a good trout a few yrs ago...


----------



## Shadow11

My nephew when he was little, laughing at his poppa, after he slid into this farm pond, while trying to wash the worm dirt off his hands. My dad rubbed cow mud on his face about .4 seconds after this pic was snapped, lol.


----------



## toolmkr20

A couple from this past year.


----------



## killerv

shot his first birds over the holidays


----------



## Backcountry




----------



## blood on the ground

To the top for the youth turkey opener!


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter

Middle child practicing with the 22wmr, back in September. Taking her on her first turkey hunt in the morning.


----------



## sea trout




----------



## killerv




----------



## blood on the ground

killerv said:


>


That's a great picture! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NCHillbilly

This great video from @o2bfishin got accidentally deleted while a moderator was trying to embed it. Hopefully, this works:


----------



## wvdawg

Great video!  He is a happy camper!


----------



## o2bfishin

Thanks @NCHillbilly. He was just a bit excited!


----------



## NCHillbilly

o2bfishin said:


> Thanks @NCHillbilly. He was just a bit excited!


Yep, great video!


----------



## antharper

o2bfishin said:


> Thanks @NCHillbilly. He was just a bit excited!


That’s awesome !


----------



## blood on the ground

That's great @NCHillbilly !


----------



## blood on the ground

Bump @Core Lokt  for some fishing pictures.


----------



## the Lackster

My sidekick picking chanterelle yesterday. She had a blast on her "scavenger hunt" as she called it.


----------



## Son

Kids enjoying the outdoors. One photo showing they also like processing the game.


----------



## king george

Just a few pics from last year


----------



## Ruger#3

king george said:


> Just a few pics from last year



Look at those smiles! Doesn’t get any better?


----------



## blood on the ground

Awesome


----------



## DSGB

My son was able to kill his first two dove opening morning.


----------



## killerv

First dove


----------



## GunnSmokeer

My nephew, about age 8, shooting a cut-down single shot .410 at a stationary target.  The recoil of this light (4.5 lb, I'm guessing) gun was significant for him, at the very upper limit of what he could handle and still have fun.


----------



## Ruger#3

My great nephew done picked up the stick and string, wants to hunt with his uncle.


----------



## killerv

GunnSmokeer said:


> View attachment 1103830
> 
> My nephew, about age 8, shooting a cut-down single shot .410 at a stationary target.  The recoil of this light (4.5 lb, I'm guessing) gun was significant for him, at the very upper limit of what he could handle and still have fun.



take a couple inches off and install a recoil pad. I did that on my sons when he was coming up.


----------



## blood on the ground

Ruger#3 said:


> My great nephew done picked up the stick and string, wants to hunt with his uncle.
> 
> View attachment 1103869


I love seeing this!


----------



## fireman32

Fishing trip we went on a few weeks back. My two sons and two of their friends. Had a ball.


----------



## kayaksteve

30-30 ministries rabbit hunt in sedan, kansas


----------



## 35 Whelen

Not hunting or fishing but definitely outdoors.  He is not allowed to be near when the chainsaw or log splitter is going but he wanted to help stack wood.  My eight year old grandson.


----------



## killerv

Bad pic, but my son took my 708 for a spin yesterday evening. Joker came in gruntin and trying to check does right before dark. Stopped broadside  at about 50 yards so I let him have at it.


----------



## Howard Roark

My granddaughter went with me last week to cut some cover for a ground blind that is easy for me to hunt in a snap. I told her to put on her shoes as I warmed up the Kubota.  She came out with beach shoes on and I reminded her that she might get chiggers on her feet. There was no spray in the Kubota and she seemed content to play in the vehicle. 

I heard her digging in the glove box a she soon proclaimed “pop, now the chiggers can’t get on my feet.”


----------



## o2bfishin




----------



## Spotlite




----------



## Big7

PaPa's little rascals. ?


----------



## Howard Roark

My dad and granddaughter.


----------



## Triple C

Howard Roark said:


> My dad and granddaughter.
> 
> View attachment 1113254View attachment 1113255


Frame worthy right there!


----------



## nkbigdog

Triple C said:


> Frame worthy right there!


I agree!


----------



## JWF III




----------



## blood on the ground

Awesome pictures in here!


----------



## K Stamey

Little man's biggest bass so far


----------



## K Stamey




----------



## Russdaddy

Buck Shoals


----------



## Todd E

G daughter is not at the hunting age, yet. But she is being educated about the outdoors.


----------



## blood on the ground

Todd E said:


> G daughter is not at the hunting age, yet. But she is being educated about the outdoors. View attachment 1153555View attachment 1153556View attachment 1153557


Priceless!!!


----------



## dixiecutter

My partner.


----------



## deermaster13

Love seeing the kids in this thread.


----------



## blood on the ground

I love this thread!!!!
My young hunter got his first deer this morning. 10am a lone fat doe walked into the danger zone…. 
I forgot to paint his face ?


----------



## goob

Nephew got this nice buck yesterday!


----------



## blood on the ground

goob said:


> Nephew got this nice buck yesterday!View attachment 1183303


Dang! That’s a dandy buck!


----------



## killerv

Yesterday evening


----------



## blood on the ground

killerv said:


> Yesterday evening


I see confidence in that young man’s eyes! 
Dandy buck he has there!


----------

